# Primo romanzo tradinet



## Tebe (6 Novembre 2012)

*Primo romanzo tradinet-Prefazione di JON*

Allora...visto che incredibilmente abbiamo dei lettori raccolgo qui solo i pezzi del romanzo e usiamo di là solo come discussione per la trama.

Non correggo nulla, poi l' editing lo faremo, direi che importante come stiamo facendo, di mettere punti fermi nella trama
(le fate alate sono zoccole e i Dormienti scopano da Dio):mrgreen:


JON ha scritto un pezzo.
Io lo metterei all'inizio di tutto.
Mi piace




Si, l'assoluto non era quello che tutti credevano.

Nell'immaginario di tutte le stirpi vi era il sentimento comune per cui al di sopra di tutto doveva inevitabilmente esserci qualcuno o qualcosa.

L'assoluto in realtà era un'inconscia visione comune, di una nuova e futura stirpe, distorta dal timore del destino che li attendeva e che tutti alteravano a piacimento per paura della morte.

L'assoluto, che tutte le stirpi bramavano come fonte di salvezza, rappresentava invero la loro fine naturale. Nulla di più.

Come nella teoria del big bang, tutte le stirpi tornano alla loro fonte di origine ed implodono, e fondono, nel processo che darà inizio ad una nuova era dominata da una nuova razza che, come nell'era precedente, subirà mutamenti e alterazioni in maniera del tutto casuale a seconda degli eventi.

Ma non è detto che la storia possa ripetersi. Tra tutte le stirpi, gli umani rappresentavano sicuramente quella degli esseri senzienti più equilibrati è dotati di intelligenza superiore. Tra questi vi era Jon O., scienziato, che da tempo studiava le proprietà mnestiche del dna umano. Lui, che della teoria dell'origine delle razze aveva maturato le sue consapevolezze, sapeva benissimo che gli umani erano la razza geneticamente eletta alla vita, allo stesso modo conosceva le cause dei mutamenti a cui era stata sottoposta per finire divisa in stirpi. Egli tentava di fare qualcosa che non era mai accaduto nell'avvicendarsi delle ere. Sebbene confinatamente al solo destino dell'umanità, tentava con i suoi esperimenti di modificare il passato e il futuro nel tentativo di trasferire il seme della consapevolezza umana ai posteri.


----------



## Tebe (6 Novembre 2012)

*(1) L'INIZIO di Tebe*

*Anno 2035.
Gennaio, h 22 e 30. 
Parigi
-Dottoressa, ancora qui?-
Tebe si voltò verso la voce, sorridendo appena. Non aveva la forza nemmeno più per quello -Si Alan, ancora qui. Anche se i cadaveri non scappano c'è un sacco di lavoro arretrato.- si passò una mano dietro la nuca, stiracchiandosi.
Alla morgue c'era davvero un sacco di lavoro ultimamente. Non che a Parigi non morisse nessuno, anzi ma quello che Alan davanti a lei non sapeva, come la maggior parte degli umani non sapeva era che...non tutte quelle morti erano naturali. No.
La sua gente, i Grigi o Guardiani, camminavano tra gli umani da secoli cercando segni e lottando per...
Rise tra se e se. I segni. Che parola ampollosa alla Tolkien. Però in effetti...Tolkien era stato uno di loro. Dei grigi. Che ad un certo punto aveva dato in pasto al pubblico il signore degli anelli ma sulla falsa riga di quello che lui era. E lei era. E molti altri erano. Nascosti. Fintamente umani. In ogni angolo della terra. Anche i più sperduti.
Medici, poliziotti, modelle, casalinghe, premi nobel.
Chiunque.
Come chiunque potevano essere gli altri.
Tebe chiuse gli occhi sorseggiando caffè.
-Dottoressa scusi ma...- Alan, il gracile ed ossuto omucolo che sembrava sempre spaventato cominciò ad annusare l'aria. Snif snif. Finchè...-Oh...mi scusi. E' lei...-
Tebe rise, annusandosi pure lei una manica del camice che prima, molte ore prma, era bianco. Ora sembrava solo un camice da macellaio.
-Si, sono io. Non hai saputo del cadavere in umido?-
Lui fece ancora di più la faccia spaventata. Lavorava alla morgue, ma solo come centralinista ed aveva una particolare avversione per tutto ciò che era morte. Anni che tentava di farsi traferire ma...
-Preferirei non saperlo dottoressa, ecco io...spero lei non si offenda...-
Ma Tebe ormai era partita-...non hai idea Alan quando abbiamo dovuto svuotare la body bag. Non c'era più un cadavere ma un liquame gelatinoso, verminoso e con un odore che...beh quello si sente. Sono anche senza macchina stasera, quindi devo prendere i mezzi e puzzo come se fossi io in decomposizione...Pazienza. Sono certa che non mi infastidirà nessuno. A proposito ma sai qual'è la cosa più strana? Che alcuni parti di tessuto non erano liquide ma saponificate. Come se un pezzo del cadavere fosse stato decomposto dentro la body bag e un altro in acqua per poi essere di nuovo riuniti...perchè sei verde? Ok la smetto. Buona serata Alan e buon lavoro.-

Tornò in ufficio, si infilò il cappotto chiaro dal taglio maschile, appena sopra il ginocchio. Si raccolse i lunghi capelli scuri sotto una specie di coppola di lana e si avvolse in una sciarpa pelosa rosa confetto.
Quando uscì dall'edificio in acciao e metallo quasi le mancò il respiro.
Il freddo erano piccoli uncini che si aggrappavano alla sua pelle,che le si infilavano nel naso, nella gola. Ferendola.
Era un inverno gelido. Il più freddo degli ultimi trent'anni. Un classico. Quando il resi stavano risvegliando la temperatura della terra diminuiva. Una mini era glaciale avrebbero detto gli studiosi.
Colpa dell'ozono, dello smog, effetto serra.
Si certo. Anche. E sarebbe stato preferibile che fosse stato quello.
Camminò veloce verso la metropolitana, si infilò dentro l'ascensore insolitamente deserto e schiaccio meno 17.
Sorrise. Solo quelli del suo popolo potevano vedere il piano 17. Gli umani e gli altri no.
Come molte altre cose.

Il viaggio fu breve. Una lieve scossa e le porte si aprirono con un sibilo.
Uscì, respirando a pieni polmoni l'aria della sua terra. Era.Una dimensione parallela a quella terrestre, da sempre esistita.
Hen-che-han. Bentornata a casa.
Tebe sorrise al suo vero nome, alzando lo sguardo verso le due emormi statute a forma di cobra reale. Immobili e magnifiche stagliate verso un cielo azzurrissimo.
Si spogliò di ogni indumento umano e con un brivido di piacere dispiegò le piccole ali a farfalla trasparenti facendole muovere velocissime nell'aria calda e profumata. Nuda. E libera.
-Quando cresci tebe? Infilati questi. Il consiglio ti aspetta.-
-O Min, ma perchè ti scomodi tu ogni volta a venirmi a prendere? Sei la Gran sacerdotessa del consiglio dei Guardiani, hai altro da fare no?-
-Si, infatti. Avrei altro da fare. Ma finchè non cresci alcune cose devono aspettare.- la gransacerdotessa schioccò un dito e due cavalli apparvero-Sbrigati. Ci sono già tutti. Manchi solo tu. Come al solito del resto.-
Min salì a cavallo e Tebe le fece una linguaccia. Strega e rompicoglioni. Ecco cos'era. Saggia certo. Ma rompicoglioni.
-Ti ho visto- disse Min - e non mi fai ridere.-
-Non salgo a cavallo. Vengo volando. Come puoi ben immaginare nel mondo umano non ho molte occasioni per farlo...-
-fai come ti pare. L'importante è che arrivi. Vestita ovviamente.-
-Ovviamente.-

PRAGA, stesso momento

Il castello si stagliava nella notte come un rapace attento, mentre tutto intorno il silenzio portato dalla neve rendeva irreale e terrificante la costruzione.
Un gigante nero in un mare di bianco con mille occhi fiammeggianti.
All'interno quase tutti le luci erano accese.
-Desidera ancora del cognac signore?-
Lord Kid non smise di fissare le lingue di fuoco che si alzavano dal grande camino in marmo -No Klaus, grazie. Basta così. Buona notte.-
-Signore..,la temperatura si è ancora abbassata...-
Gli occhi di Klaus brillarono di riflesso al fuoco. Ma senza calore. -Si Klaus. Buona notte.-
-Buona notte signore.-
Quando fu solo si alzò dalla comoda poltrona e si avvicinò ad una delle finestre ad arco acuto che davano sul parco interno del castello. Buio. Neve. Gelo.
Sorrise e i suoi canini snudati brillarono alla luce della luna.
Finalmente il loro Re si stava svegliando.
Finalmente avrebbero sterminato il mondo dei grigi e sottomesso gli umani.
Il libro del tempo era stato chiaro. Nell'unica volta che era riuscito a vederlo e a leggerlo... niente e nessuno li avrebbe fermati.
-kid...-
Lui si girò e vide Salina andargli incontro, togliendosi lentamente i vestiti.
-Vieni qui guerriero...abbiamo ancora un pò di tempo...- e snudò i canini anche lei.
Kid sorrise.

Berlino, stesso momento

Joey fissava attonito il cadavere completamente dissanguato dentro la vasca da bagno incrostata di sporcizia e ruggine, in un merdoso appartamento di un altrettanto merdoso residence con un merdoso...
-Salve detective, brutta storia eh? Chissà che è successo.-
Joey fissò il nuovo medico legale, un tipo dinoccolato dall'aria un pò dissociata, che fissava il cadavere come se fosse uno scherzo.
-Spero mi dia qualche indicazione lei per capire cosa è successo...- rispose sarcastico.
Il medico rise, aggiustandosi gli occhiali dalla montatura nera e spessa, in pandan con i capelli neri e unti.- già, vero. Allora...hum...ecco...-
Joey toccò l'impugnatura della sua pistola infilata nella schiena dicendosi che non poteva uccidere quell'imbecille così su due piedi ma era davvero...Sentiva la nostalgia del vecchio patologo, un uomo senza sbavature, mai un sorriso, mai uno scherzo, mai una parola più del necessario.
Si. Si trovava bene con lui. Si capivano e lavoravano da Dio insieme. 
Con quello invece.
-Ci vediamo domani..- disse joey uscendo dall'appartemto.
-Agli ordini capo!-
Io lo uccdo. Si. Lo uccido. 
Fuori dal residence Joey rabbrividì dal freddo, alzando gli occhi verso il celo.
Davvero un freddo incredibile e se lo diceva lui che non lo pativa..
si infilò in macchina, mise un canale di musica e cominciò a pensare.
In sei mesi quello era il terzo cadavere strano.
Strano perchè morto in maniera strana e strano perchè aveva la netta sensazione che anche quel cadavere, quel caso, come gli altri due gli sarebbero stati tolti senza nessuna spiegazione e bollati come top scret dalle alte sfere.
Perchè? Mistero.
E questo aveva solleticato la sua curosità, che però non aveva portato a nulla.
Aveva fatto qualche indagine poer conto suo, ma a parte il fatto che erano tutti degli stronzi che meritavano di morire non c'era altro. Niente. Zero.
Eppure...
Decise che se gli avessero tolto anche il caso del residence avrebbe indagato seriamente.
Aveva una sensazione strana. Brutta. E l'esperienza gli aveva insegnato ad ascoltare le sue sensazioni.
Sempre. Anche quando gli sembravano incredibili.
E quella lo era.
In tutti e tre gli omicidi la prima cosa che aveva pensato era stata la parola.
Male.

Era, stanza del Grande consiglio

Tebe era rimasta ad ascoltare attentamente ogni Informatore arrivato dalla dimesone degli umani e le notizie non erano rassicuranti.
-Gli omiocidi di anime perse stanno calando un pò ovunque quindi...- disse Minerva all'ultimo Informatore che aveva appena finito di parlare - vuol dire che il Re si sta risvegliando, ora non ci sono più dubbi.-
La sala piombò nel silenzio.
Tutti sapevano del libro del tempo e di quello che anni prima, quando incredibilmente il reggente dei vampiri Kid era riuscito a penetrare le loro difese e leggere, portava scritto nelle sue pagine mutevoli.
Infine il male avrebbe vinto. Annientando tutto.
-Il libro del tempo si può riscrivere. E' stato letto il futuro.- Chiara Matraini si alzò a parlare, fissando tutti uno per uno. Sfidandoli.
-Ma niente è cambiato. le parole sono ancora li. Non è servito a nulla cambiare le nostre strategie.- rispose Nausica scuotendo la testa.
-Perchè non abbiamo mutato davvero la strategia. Noi come Guardani abbiamo sempre protetto il mondo degli umani con la magia e qualche guerra al loro fianco. ora è evidente che non basta più.-
-NO!- sbottò Minerva mentre intorno a lei qualche piccola scossa elettrica cominciava a crepitare inquietante.- Non faremo allenaze con gli umani. Non devono sapere di noi. E' pericoloso. Sono esseri gretti. E inferiori. L'evoluzione non gli insegna niente. No. Non se ne parla.-
-Ma sanno già di noi...- si intromise Lunapiena
-Sanno già a livello di leggende. Favole. Racconti horror.-
-No Minerva..alcuni umani sanno di noi...hanno sempre saputo di noi. Ed è stato grazie a loro che oggi siamo ancora una dimensione libera, ma dobbiamo coinvolgerli di più. Si parla anche del loro futuro. Non dico di fare un edizione specale a reti unificate mondo, ma dobbiamo cominciare a fidarci di loro.- continuò Luna
-No. E' troppo pericoloso. Non sono pronti. Non ne voglio più discutere.-
Luna tacque, alzando gli occhi al cielo.
-Dobbiamo lottare. Anche con la tecnologia. Che noi non abbiamo, ma hanno gli umani. E i vampiri.-
-Non pronunciare la parola vampiri in questo luogo Chiara.- sibilà Minerva affilando gli occhi. Le scariche intanto, diventavano sempre più crepitanti.
-Mi dispiace. Contesto ufficialmente e davanti al Consiglio questa tua decisione. La voglio mettere ai voti.-
nella grande stanza si levò un brusio di incredulità.
Contrastare una Gran sacerdotessa era quasi sacrilego.
-Ai voti?-
-Si Minerva ai voti.-
-Tu stai troppo con gli umani Chiara...-
-Cosa che dovresti fare anche tu, parlandoti con rispetto. Non dimentico chi sei e cosa fai per il nostro mondo. Ti ripeto che lo scritto del libro del tempo non è cambiato. La nostra rotta è sbagliata. Dobbiamo allearci con gli umani. Sceglierli. Addestrarli. in maniera superiore di quanto facciamo adesso. E...-
Gli occhi di Minerva fiammeggiarono- Non osare pronunciare quella parola Chiara. Non osare. E' un ordine.-
Chiara sostenne lo sguardo. Non pronunciò quella parola, ma era come se tutti l'avessero sentita.
-insisto. Non è grazie ai teorici di questo Consiglio se i Vampiri e i loro alleati non hanno mai vinto le guerre predenti per il Dominio. E' grazie a noi Guerrieri.-
-Nessuno mette in dubbio il valore e l'importanza della guerra in...-
-No Minerva. Tu la stai mettendo in discussione.-
-L'ultim scontro per il dominio è stata nel 1823 e potevamo lottare. Ma oggi..-
-Oggi lotteremo meglio. Con la tecnologia. E gli informatori. Minerva. Dobbiamo attaccare. Prima che si risvegli il loro Re. Dobbiamo stanarli nei loro rifugi, nelle loro tombe, nele loro cripte. Annienatrli. Sterminarli. Ci siamo sempre difesi. Ora basta. E dobbiamo trovare i Dormienti.-
Chiara abbracciò con lo sguardo ogni persona del consioglio. Lentamente. 
poi tornò a guardare la Sacerdotessa.
-Ti chiedo di mettere ai voti. Io non voglo più difendermi. Voglio attaccare. Siamo pronti ad istruire umani. Molti li abbiamo già individuati.-
-Perchè io non lo sapevo? State mettendo a rischio la sicurezza del nostro mondo.-
-Te lo sto dicendo ora. E ti sto chiedendo di ascoltarmi. Dobbiamo attaccare.-
Minerva fissò il vuoto per qualche istante - E sia. Che si metta ai voti. Ma non i Dormienti.-
Tebe diede una rapida a Nausica.
I dormienti. Aveva i brividi. Solo una volta si erano alleati con loro. Alla prima guerra. E i racconti erano raccapriccanti.
-Va bene, ma loro sono una cosa di cui dovremo parlare.- concluse Chiara asciutta.
La votazione fu breve.

Attacco.*


----------



## Tebe (6 Novembre 2012)

*(2) Di Tuba*

Manaus, Brasile, Stato di Amazonas, stesso momento.

*Memory leak error at address 0x203be1c.

Di nuovo. 
Con stizza mista a frustrazione chiuse il suo notebook e si rilassò sulla sedia. Erano settimane che lavorava su quel videogioco. 
Era quello che avrebbe chiuso la trilogia. Milioni di fan in tutto il mondo aspettavano con ansia di sapere come sarebbe andata a finire la lotta tra i vampiri e gli altri. L'uscita del terzo capitolo era stata preparata in grande stile in tutto il mondo. Diverse case cinematografiche si erano date battaglia per acquisire i diritti cinematografici di BiteFight; ma a lui di tutto ciò non interessava nulla; in quel momento, al caldo e all'umidità opprimente di Manaus, accompagnato dal ronzio inutile del ventilatore sulla sua testa, i suoi pensieri erano altrove. Erano anni che ormai viveva in quel luogo sperduto ai margini di quella che un tempo era il polmone della pianeta, e ancora non si era abituato a quel rumore vociare continuo che entrava dalla finestra spalancata. Si alzò, e nella penombra della casa raggiunse il frigorifero, dal quale prelevò una lattina di quella che i brasiliani si ostinavano a chiamare birra. Si affacciò alla finestra e, involontariamente, come sempre gli capitava si toccò l'avambraccio, proprio nel punto in cui c'erano le cicatrici che Lei gli lasciò. Quanto tempo era passato ? Tanto. Con lo sguardo cercò di oltrepassare la favela all'orizzonte, sapendo che era impossibile, cercando il luogo in cui Lei aveva scelto di dormire. Niente più omicidi, niente più umani sacrificati alla sua sete e alla sua natura di predatrice; aveva deciso l'oblio eterno in quel sepolcro eterno.

-** Veglierai sul mio sonno, amore mio ? 
- Si, lo farò.**

Erano passati decenni da quando lui le fece quella promessa, e non aveva mancato. Lì, in quello che restava della foresta amazzonica, lei dormiva il suo sonno eterno,e lui vegliava sul suo eterno dormire.
Se fermò a guardare di nuovo le cicatrici sul suo avambraccio. Fu il suo sangue a salvarla, quando anni addietro la ritrovò in fin di vita. Fu il suo sangue a strapparla alla morte. Fu il suo sangue a unirli, lui mortale, e lei, bellissima predatrice della notte.
E lì in quel momento, perso nei suoi ricordi, accadde di nuovo: le sue cicatrici cominciarono a sanguinare. Lei, dopo decenni, si stava risvegliando.*


----------



## Tebe (6 Novembre 2012)

*(3) Di Tebe*

*Era*

_Attacco.
Quella parola le rimbombava nella testa come un insetto impazzito.
Attacco.
Oltrepassò il ponticello in legno chiaro dove sotto scorreva tranquillo un piccolo fiume cristallino, salutò alcuni amici senza fermarsi, il giardino delle farfalle e finalmente.
Casa.
Guardò la costruzione così diversa da quella che aveva a Parigi. Ma era tutto diverso ad Era. Loro erano diversi. Esseri magici, non umani.
-Hei Tebe ciao! Bentornata. Una tisana?-
Si voltò verso la voce e sorrise a Thia, che la guardava con le braccia grassocce conserte.-Ciao...no, un altra volta.-
-Ma vieni così poco ormai qui...-
Non aveva voglia di fare conversazione, proprio per niente. In effetti non aveva nemmeno voglia di entrare in casa. Era quasi un mese che non ci tornava e...
Si sentiva un pò in evoluzione. Negli ultimi tempi aveva cominciato ad arredare il suo appartamento di Parigi, come se davvero fosse una casa.
Aveva comprato un divano nuovo, buttando via quello che aveva trovato lì. Messo piante, tende. Non proprio una casa casa, sembrava più l'appartamento di qualcuno che ci viveva saltuariamente ma era già molto di più di quello che aveva fatto nei posti precedenti.
A Mosca, per esempio, aveva vissuto due anni in un albergo e appena poteva tornava ad Era.
Attacco. Casa. Umani. Vampiri.
Non era guerrafondaia ma aveva votato a favore. Come quasi tutti.
La Guerriera aveva ragione. Nei secoli avevano sempre affiancato in semi incognito gli umani, quando i vampiri cercavano di stabilire il Dominio, ma appunto. Erano passati secoli. Secoli in cui le guerre si combattevano con spade e dove tutto era spiegato in maniera onirica e stregonesca.
Ma gli umani non combattevano più con spade e cavalli. E se vedevano qualcosa di strano erano inclini ad andare a fondo.
Poteva avere ragione Minerva?
Quegli stupidi esseri non sarebbero stati in grado di gestire la rivelazione?
Ma no dai. O...si?
Negli ultimi trenta anni avevano avuto uno sviluppo tecnologico incredibile in tutti i campi soprattutto in quello della difesa.
Difesa. Mah. Che difese potevano avere contro i vampiri?
Non sapevano che erano reali. Una minaccia che si portavano dietro fin dagli albori del mondo. 
Non avevano armi contro di loro, se non quelle troiate alla dracula fatte di croci, acque benedette e tutto il repertorio.
Beh, almeno sui paletti di legno e il sole le favole avevano ragione. Ma non bastavano.
Anche i vampiri si erano evoluti. Anche loro camminavano insieme agli umani, almeno di notte.
Doveva tornare a Parigi.
Sentiva che le cose adesso, dopo la decisione presa nel Consiglio, sarebbero andate veloci ed era pure certa che il libro stava mutando. 
Ma ovviamente poteva saperlo solo Minerva e non era detto che lo comunicasse agli altri.
Si guardò intorno.
Si. Doveva tornare.
Quello non era più il suo posto. Non ora almeno.
Attacco.

*Berlino, gennaio
H 07:12*

Joey sorrise a ghigno nella penombra quando sentì il cellulare squillare.
-Rispondi- ordinò.
-Detective Blow?- la voce del Capitano riempì la stanza.
-No, il suo sosia...- rispose sarcastico senza muoversi dal letto.
Era sdraiato, con le mani dietro la nuca e fissava il soffitto senza effettivamente vederlo.
Non aveva dormito un cazzo. La sua mente sembrava una centrifuga.
L'aveva lasciata libera di vagare, inseguendo pensieri senza senso, ripercorrendo gli altri due strani omicidi.
Non riusciva a toglierseli dalla mente. Aveva la sensazione di avere dimenticato qualche particolare importante ma che...
-Volevo comunicarle che il caso del Residence le è stato tolto.-
-Bene. Chiudi comunicazione.-
Il silenzio piombò di nuovo nella stanza.
Si alzò.
Aprì la grande porta finestra e si lasciò investire dall'aria glaciale che entrava.
Ora avrebbe indagato a cazzi suoi.
Altro che togliergli il caso.

*Johannesburg
h. 08:16
*
Erab alzò il visore oscurato dal volto, asciugandosi un rivolo di sangue.
-Scusami...- gli disse Fightclub, togliendosi il suo -devo fare l'abitudine a questi nuovi visori...-
-La prossima volta te la do io l'abitudine. A momenti mi fai saltare la faccia...- sorrise bevendo a collo un lungo sorso d'acqua appoggiando il suo fucile laser a canne mozze. 
-Si e tu mi fai saltare una gamba.-
Risero, uscendo dalla palestra sotterranea, infilandosi in ascensore.
Poche ore prima avevano ricevuto la comunicazione che tutti i Guardiani e tutti i Guerrieri erano in allerta.
Il Consiglio aveva deciso di mutare atteggiamento verso il risveglio del Re dei vampiri, per la prima volta dopo secoli i popoli di Era si ponevano come aggressori e non solo come difensori.
Figth era completamente d'accordo, ma era un Guerriero Primo, una razza da guerra assoluta, gli unici talmente forti da poter uccidere un vampiro senza armi.
Erab era un Guardiano. Anche un guerriero certo, come quasi tutti i guardiani, ma preferiva come diceva lui stesso "fare operazioni di intelligence" e menare le mani solo quando era effettivamente necessario.
Non era certo pacifista ma inutile fare casino quando non era il caso.
Sorrise al ricordo di Sbriciolata, la Guardiana che presidiava la Porta di New York.
Una notte le partì l'embolo e uscì facendo un ecatombe di vampiri, mollandoli a pezzi dove li trovava.
-Cosa ne pensi di cercare i dormienti?- spezzò il silenzio Erab.
Fight espirò forte dal naso -Non abbiamo alternative, certo è un salto nel buio.-
Si. Lo era.
Ammesso di riuscire a trovarli, sarebbero stati disposti ad allearsi con loro? Contro i loro fratelli?
O avrebbero ottenuto addirittura l'effetto contrario.
Non c'era modo di saperlo. Era un rischio grande.
Anche perchè non ne sapevano niente.
Molti anni prima erano stati individuati alcuni dormienti, in un modo assolutamente fortuito, in Amazzonia, Tibet...
I due uomini si guardarono.
Non avevano bisogno di parlare.
la sensazione che nulla sarebbe stato più come prima, che quella guerra avrebbe cambiato gli assetti di ogni popolo e di ogni mondo, era di entrambi.
Attacco._


----------



## Tebe (6 Novembre 2012)

*(4) di Nausicaa*

*Era 


Attacco.
Nausicaa uscì dalla riunione a passo svelto, quasi correndo verso casa sua.
Attacco. 
Dormienti?
Cosa significava quello sguardo di Tebe?
Tebe intuiva molto di lei... ma quanto sapeva davvero?
Sorrise alle persone che incontrava, come le veniva spontaneo e come era sua abitudine. 
Inciampò nella lunga veste, colse distrattamente qualche fiore, ma sempre riandava a quello che era successo.
Come avrebbe dovuto porsi ora nei confronti di Min?
La Grande Sacerdotessa che lei stimava tanto?
Va bene, rigida era rigida, ma la sua intelligenza li aveva aiutati in mille occasioni. Poche cose deliziavano il senso estetico di Nausicaa quanto osservare l'algida bellezza di Min quando usava il suo cervello per scardinare le resistenze altrui.
Nausicaa era da sempre una delle più vicine a Min. Da sempre, preferiva essere considerata una valida aiutante piuttosto che una leader. Quella che risolve i problemi discretamente. Quella che riesce a mettere tutti d'accordo.
Ma questa volta, non era d'accordo con Minerva. Bisognava finalmente affrontare la situazione dei Dormienti.

Da alcuni Nausicaa era considerata una possibile rivale di Min. Che sciocchi. Nausicaa non avrebbe mai voluto essere l'autorità.

Nausicaa entrò in casa, si impigliò una manica contro un chiodo che sporgeva dal muro, dove fino a poco tempo prima pendeva -in modo precario, si era poi visto- una foto di lei all'Accademia.
Si rinfrescò il viso con un pò d'acqua e aprì la porta che portava alla cantina.
Inciampò nel primo gradino e si ritrovò quasi spiaccicata sulla porta in fondo alle scale.
Un'altra porta in fondo alle scale.
La storia degli spazi paralleli e dei micromondi era davvero, davvero comoda.
Aprì la porta.

In una camera comodamente ma spartanamente ammobiliata, un uomo giaceva addormentato sopra un grande letto.
Il petto si alzava lentamente nel sonno. Il viso era immobile, con la fronte appena corrucciata. Le labbra semiaperte lasciavano intravvedere i canini. Lunghi canini.
Nauscaa si avvicinò in silenzio, lo guardò per qualche istante...
"Seth! Amore, svegliati! Ci sono novità dal Consiglio!"
Seth aprì i suo occhi color nocciola e la fissò.

Nausicaa non avrebbe mai voluto essere l'autorità. Nausicaa aveva infatti qualche problemino con l'autorità. 
Tipo riconoscerla o obbedirle altro che quando i suoi dettami coincidevano per puro caso con quello che pensava lei.*


----------



## Tebe (6 Novembre 2012)

*(5)  di Tuba*

*Da qualche parte fuori Manaus

Era ormai l'imbrunire.
Il disco rosso del sole calava dietro una jungla di antenne e parabole che ricevevano e trasmettevano, 
sotto forma di soap operas e spot pubblicitari, miraggi di ricchezza nelle fatiscenti baracche di Manaus.
Non si sarebbe mai abituato del tutto ai controsensi di quella città che negli anni era diventato l'avamposto, il
fronte più avanzato delle grandi multinazionali planetarie, verso quella che era diventata la più grande, e forse
anche l'ultima, fonte di risorse della Terra: la foresta amazzonica.
Ma c'erano delle aree, delle zone, che, anche grazie agli sforzi e alle lotte degli abitanti della foresta,
aiutati da diverse organizzazioni no global e anti multinazionali, non erano ancora state toccate dal morso delle
ruspe. In una di queste zone, chiamata dagli indigeni Pedra do Traicao, Pietra del Tradimento, vennero rinvenute
tombe e reperti archeologici che gli studiosi facevano risalire a periodi ben anteriori a quelle più antiche fino 
ad allora conosciute. Era in una di queste tombe, che lei aveva deciso di dormire, era fra queste antiche vestigia
del passato, che lei aveva visto e vissuto durante il loro antico splendore, che Lei aveva deciso di vivere il
suo esilio volontario tra il sonno e la morte.
Lasciò la sua jeep alla fine della pista battuta e si addentrò nel profondo della foresta. Sebbene la visibilità
fosse vicina allo zero, il suo incedere era deciso, sentiva la sua presenza in quei luoghi che le appartenevano da milleni,
ed era sempre più forte, segno evidente ed inequivocabile che il suo sonno era stato interrotto.
Dopo diverse ore di cammino arrivò nel luogo dove l'aveva sepolta decenni prima: nascosto nel folto della foresta,
un'antica tomba avrebbe preservato il suo sonno; trovò senza difficolta il tumulo di roccia e pietra che ostruiva
l'entrata alla tomba, e fu in quel momento che ebbe la certezza del suo risveglio. Il tumulo era stato divelto,
la tomba era aperta, e, senza aver bisogno di controllare per esserene certo, sicuramente vuota.
Lei era sveglia, era lì da qualche parte, e sicuramente avrebbe avuto fame, sicuramente avrebbe avuto sete.
Fu in quel momento, mentre si guardava intorno per cercare tracce del suo passaggio che Lei lo assalì.
Non lo aveva riconosciuto. Non avrebbe potuto. In quel momento lei era il predatore. In quel momento lei era
quell'essere mitologico e terribile che animavano tutte le leggende dell'umanità a qualsiasi latitudine. 
I suoi artigli s'infilarono nelle sue carni i suoi occhi felini erano odio, erano rabbia, erano fame. Il suo
ruggito era quello di una belva, di una belva che si nutriva di vita umana. Sarebbe stato inutile opporre resistenza,
lui l'aveva già vista sotto quella forma a sapeva di cosa era capace, non avrebbe potuto contrastare quella furia
ancestrale che nulla aveva di umano. Non lo aveva riconosciuto e questo significava una cosa sola: fra pochi secondi lui
sarebbe morto straziato dagli artigli e dai denti di quella creatura. I suoi canini affondarono nel suo collo e lui 
sentì la vita che cominciava a fluire lontano dal suo corpo. Fu in quel momento che Lei si trasformò. Fu in quel
momento che lei ritorno ad essere quella ragazza dai capelli rossi e gli occhi verdi, la pelle bianca costellata di lentiggini,
che lui aveva conosciuto anni prima per le strade di Roma. Fu in quel momento che lui udì la sua voce dopo tanto
tempo:
-Mi ero dimenticata di quanto buono fosse il tuo sangue ed è la seconda volta che mi riporta alla vita.
-Ed è la seconda volta che tu quasi mi uccidi per berlo.
-Ma sei ancora vivo mio dolce Tubarao, disse lei ridendo e leccando rivoli di sangue che ancora uscivano dalle ferite che gli aveva inferto- e sei qui
Lui rise insieme a lei, e per un momento sembrò che gli anni non fossero passati.
-Perchè sei sveglia, le chiese lui.
-L'equilibrio stà mutando, lo sento, e questo vuol dire una cosa sola.........Morte.

*


----------



## Tebe (6 Novembre 2012)

*(6) di Nausicaa*

*Era*

Il profumo del corpo di Seth era ancora più intenso per il tepore del letto. Nausicaa si liberò velocemente dei vestiti, e si mise a cavalcioni del suo uomo.
I capelli lunghi di lei gli sfioravano il volto. Lei cominciò a baciarlo, e gli passò la lingua sui canini appuntiti... "il mio Dormiente..."
"Dormiente un cazzo bella mia". Il ghigno di lui era contagioso "E smettila coi miei canini, non sei mica la fatina dei denti"
Detto questo, si alzò con un colpo di reni, allacciando i polsi di Nausicaa dietro la schiena con una mano sola, e mangiandole il collo, la clavicola, il viso.
L'altra mano... brrr... un inno di lode a Ea o a qualunque altro dio avesse dotato le ali delle fate di sensibilità... 
"Non è giusto che tu rimanga con i vestiti addosso Seth..." ansimò Nausicaa
"Dici?" rispose lui, affondato nel petto morbido di lei..
Con una mano prese un polso, con l'altra l'altro, e la la costrinse a distendersi sul letto, lentamente, a braccia aperte, lui sopra di lei, una gamba che le premeva tra le cosce.
La sua bocca sui capezzoli, immediatamente duri. Lingua... e denti... la pressione dei denti intorno alla carne e il brivido dei canini che striavano la pelle delicata dell'areola...
Muovendosi appena sopra di lei, la sua gamba premeva ritmicamente sulla vagina e sul clitoride.
"mi stai bagnando i pantaloni"
"togliteli"

In ginocchio uno di fronte all'altra. Scendere con le dita dal petto ai fianchi.. infilarle sotto la cintura... sciogliere la cinghia, sempre ad occhi chiusi, mordendogli le labbra "mi fai male fatina dei denti" "non sta scritto neppure nel Libro del Tempo che sia una prerogativa di solo voi Vampiri"
Occhi bene aperti ora, prendendo tra i denti l'orlo dei boxer.

La setosità della pelle del suo cazzo era sempre una delizia per Nausicaa... strofinarci sopra le guance, e le labbra, aspirandone l'aroma.
Guardarlo negli occhi aprendo le labbra appena, e con la punta della lingua riassaporava la sua pelle. Una leccatina a salire dalla base, seguendo quella vena turgida e sporgente.
Aprire ancora di più le labbra, e ingoiarlo poco a poco, millimetro per millimetro, succhiando e sentendo il sangue che si riversava dentro rendendolo più duro che mai.
Ripercorrere con le labbra ancora e ancora il bordo della cappella, su e giu, sentendo la breve resistenza della pelle che si tendeva sotto la sua spinta, e si rilassava.
Un unico movimento rapido ad accogliere tutto il cazzo nella sua bocca, le mani di lui che si stringevano attorno ai suoi capelli facendola eccitare ancora di più.
E risalire... lasciando scoperta la pelle bagnata all'aria, percorrendo con la lingua nel caldo della bocca tutti i sentieri del piacere di lui.
E ricominciare all'infinito.

"tocca a me fatina dei denti"
"neanche per sogno"
"chi è l'uomo qui?"
"non saprei, io sono una fata, tu un vampiro, mi hai portato una sorpresa per il mio compleanno?"
"zoccola"
Ea, quanto amava quel sorriso.

Nausicaa appoggiata sul pancino, le gambe semiaperte. No, non semiaperte. Le gambe che si aprivano sempre di più già solo a sentire il fiato caldo di Seth.
La carezza delle mani sulle natiche. Tra le natiche. In mezzo alle natiche.
E il primo tocco di lingua. Prima proprio sulla fessura, e sul clitoride, per saziare la voglia.
No impossibile saziarla.
Seth si era ripromesso di dedicarsi al piacere di Nausicaa in maniera lucida e distaccata. Ma come cazzo poteva fare... il profumo dei succhi lo faceva impazzire. Più sgorgavano abbondanti più ci immergeva la bocca, la lingua, la faccia, godendo a impiastricciarsi di quegli umori che oggi erano dolci. Ieri leggermente aciduli. Il giorno prima sapevano di pane e spezie. Come cazzo faceva.

"Seth dammelo ora... ti prego..."
Seth si mise in ginocchio dietro di lei, le sue gambe in mezzo alle gambe di lei, il cazzo che pulsava, che accarezzava il solco tra le natiche, che si bagnava in mezzo alla figa. Si distese sulla schiena levigata di lei, facendo attenzione alle ali, baciandole la spina dorsale, carezzandole e stringendole i seni. Il suo cazzo era come se conoscesse la strada a memoria. Stretto a lei, ad occhi chiusi ad aspirare l'odore di sesso e di umori, ascoltando i respiri pesanti ed affannati, muoveva il bacino avanti e indietro. La cappella premeva contro la vagina. Quell'attimo di resistenza. 
Quell'attimo di bruciore infinitamente dolce quando en...tra...va... 
Le unghie quasi conficcate nelle carni di Nausicaa. L'odore della sua pelle sudata nelle narici. La voglia di morderla. 
Il ritmo dei corpi che diventava veloce. Animale. Lei e lui. Gemiti e piacere, tutto l'universo ristretto a pelle e labbra e cazzo e figa e umori e sapori e profumi.
Le contrazioni della figa di Nausicaa attorno al suo cazzo.. le contrazioni del suo piacere... sentire le sue grida di piacere... fino a che anche il suo corpo venne travolto da una ondata di scosse elettriche che lo avvinghiarono ancora di più al corpo di lei, fino a spremere ogni stilla di piacere, fino ad arrivare quasi al dolore.

...

A cucchiaio, dopo.

"Attacco, eh?"
"Già..."
"E dei Dormienti, nulla."
"Già"
"Per ora"
Nausicaa si girò a guardarlo. Quei bellissimi occhi nocciola. 
"Già. Per ora."
"..."
"..."
"Direi che un Dormiente che non stia dormendo sarebbe utile là fuori."
"intanto che Min si decide.. sì, direi che qualcuno che li contatti e che ci aiuti a capire di chi ci possiamo fidare, servirebbe. E io continuerò le mie ricerche su come mai tu non hai dovuto Addormentarti. Però...."
Seth guardò quegli occhioni innocenti e quel sorriso timido da bambina. Per Odino, quanto la amava quando faceva quella faccia da bimba... o la baciava, o la prendeva a schiaffi..
"Sì Nau, prima di andare, un'altra volta ce la possiamo concedere" concluse con quel suo sorriso beffardo.
E la camera si riempì di nuovo di risa soffocate.

...

Nausicaa aveva un problemino con l'autorità.
Ma da un altro punto di vista, era l'autorità che aveva un problemino con lei.


----------



## Tebe (6 Novembre 2012)

*(7) di Rabarbaro*

*Anno Domini 1226, steppe dell'Asia centrale


"Il cavallo è stanco, Mio Signore!"
"Taci bestia! Se non arriveremo vicini ad un fuoco prima che cali il sole saremo morti!"
"Noi siamo già morti, Mio Signore!"
Al vecchio servitore non venne rivolto neppure uno sguardo.
Il padrone di quell'impudente aveva giurato fedeltà a Temujin quasi trent'anni prima e non l'aveva mai deluso.
Non poteva farlo adesso.


Faceva freddo quell'Inverno, forse perchè l'Estate precedente erano morti quattro dei suoi sedici figli tutti lo stesso giorno.
Cattivo presagio!
Il Khan stava male: bisognava sbrigarsi!
Dovevano portargli quella cosa prima che il suo corpo diventasse troppo debole.


Anno Domini 799, Acquisgrana


Berengario stava uscendo in tutta fretta dalla sua cella, faceva rumore, tutto faceva rumore dopo il Vespro.
Tutti lo udirono chiaramente.
Aveva sognato ancora.
Il priore lo accolse come faceva sempre, non gli chiese nulla, tanto Berengario non gli avrebbe potuto rispondere: si era tagliato la lingua da solo all'età di otto anni perchè già allora gli Angeli gli parlavano nel sonno.
Non voleva peccare di superbia nel ripetere le parole dei messaggeri con la sua indegna voce.
Ecco perchè se l'era tagliata.
Ed era anche l'unico monaco che aveva sempre rispettato la consegna del silenzio, pensò il priore sorridendo...
Ma Berengario non aspettò che gli venisse indicata la pergamena sulla quale scrivere le parole che gli erano state riferite e non poteva proferire: aveva in mano un brandello di stoffa, stretto come ad evitare che potesse sfuggirgli.
Picchiò il pugno sul tavolo ed aprì la mano, quasi che quella stoffa scottasse.
Ritirò la mano e corse fuori dalla stanza malamente illuminata sbattendo un paio di volte contro il muro, forse cadde anche una volta fuori, ma poi si fece silenzio.
Il pezzo di stoffa era macchiato di sangue, no, era scritto col sangue!
Il priore avvicinò la candela, lo distese sul tavolo e lesse.
"Manus diaboli..."
"La fine è prossima..." sussurrò abbassando la testa.
"Dobbiamo seppellire quella cosa prima che il Re ritoni da Roma!"


Anno Domini 1482, riva sinistra del fiume Congo


"Se il capitano Cao venisse a sapere cosa abbiamo fatto a quei selvaggi ci farebbe sicuramente frustare!"
"Se il capitano Cao lo venisse a sapere ci farebbe impiccare..." disse il biondo Josè stringendo la borsa di cuoio con quello che avevano preso.
"Per fortuna che nessuno lo saprà mai..." ghignò l'altro dando una pacca al fodero dello spadino che pendeva dalla sua cintura.
"Se ci perdessimo qui nessuno verrebbe mai a cercarci, e se non raggiungiamo gli altri prima che partano per Matadi resteremo qui per sempre...", Josè sembrava preoccupato.
"Io qui non ci voglio resta..." la frase gli morì in gola.
Josè lo guardò: aveva gli occhi sgranati ed una freccia sottile che gli aveva trapassato il collo.
Un'altra freccia si conficcò nel tronco dell'albero alla sua sinistra, sfiorandogli l'orecchio.
Josè iniziò a correre, forsennatamente...


Anno Domini 1835, Londra


"Il suo cane ha la cattiva abitudine di scavare tra i tulipani in giardino, Professor Cox".
"Suo marito ha invece la cattiva abitudine di non chiudere la porta del proprio studio a chiave permettendo così a chiunque di disturbare i suoi importanti studi anche per ragioni del tutto ridicole come in questo caso, cara Signora Cox".
Non si direbbe che questo curioso scambio di battute avvenga fra quelli che in realtà sono, non solamente marito e moglie da più di trent'anni, ma anche un rispettato membro della Royal Society ed una perfetta padrona di casa, a detta di quasi tutte le mogli dei gentiluomini del vicinato.


Ecco, ora che la signora Cox era uscita, John poteva continuare le misurazioni anatomiche su quel particolare anatomico così strano che il Professor Turn, suo mentore ed amico, gli aveva inviato dalle lontane Indie orientali in cui si era recato, al seguito di un reggimento di Dragoni, per approfondire i suoi studi sulle legumonose asiatiche.
Certo, lui era un fisiologo, ed era sicuramente più adatto di un botanico a capire a quale specie di strano primate apparteneva quel reperto.


Lo stato di conservazione era eccellente, non era stato necessario neppure conservarlo sotto sale per il trasporto: una vera fortuna.


"Ah, John, corri, corri!", era la signora Cox che urlava, come al solito, gli sarebbe piaciuto pensare, invece era più del solito.
Si alzò dalla sedia e corse ad aprire la porta dello studio.
Vide del fumo.
Un colpo alla nuca e cadde a terra.


'Terribile incendio in Grocer street' titolarono i giornali il giorno successivo.


Anno Domini 2035, Ixion III


I baffi erano passati e tornati di moda almeno tre volte da quando lavorava lì.
Quest'anno piacevano verdi a pois gialli.
"Che bel colore" pensò fra sè e sè Nestor arricciandoseli davanti allo specchio, gonfiò un po' il petto ed ammirò il suo torace nudo scolpito da sapienti pomate bioingegnerizzate.
"Capo, non le pare il caso di mettersi qualcosa addosso: stare nudi a rimirarsi allo specchio è una cosa da fare nel proprio bagno domestico, non sul tavolo della sala riunioni, mentre la riunione è in corso per giunta!".
"Ah, come si antiquato e conformista Oronzo, su, passami cappello e ciabatte, affinchè io possa smettere di turbare le vostre antiquate menti..."
"Capo, prima di salire sul tavolo a cantare quella strana canzone stava iniziando a spiegare ai nostri finanziatori l'ultima scoperta della nostra fondazione che metterà fine a millenni di ricerca dell' Incomprensibile Assoluto..."
"Ah, sì, sempre sta cosa dell'Incomprensibile Assoluto, che noia... sì, dài, io la storiella la so di già... raccontala un po' tu Oronzo a sti qua..."
"Ehm, bene...Onorati Signori che qui oggi vi ritrovate, come i vostri padri prima di voi ed i padri dei vostri padri prima ancora, sono lieto di annunciarvi che la nostra ricerca è giunta al termine.
L'ultimo frammento del suo corpo è stato rinvenuto il mese scorso in un isolato villaggio delle Ande sud-occidentali: veniva usato come trottola da alcuni bambini del luogo.
Abbiamo dovuto ucciderli tutti e bombardare il villaggio col napalm.


Come tutti sapete l'antico mito di Osiride, smembrato e disseminato per tutto l'Egitto dal suo malvagio fratello Seth non è che una trasposizione di quanto realmente accadde all'Incomprensibile Assoluto nella notte dei tempi.
Egli venne a noi per forgiare il nostro spirito e farci evolvere verso la conoscenza e la saggezza, tuttavia, un disastro di proporzioni planetarie, forse una potente eruzione vulcanica, forse l'impatto con un meteorite, lo ridussero ad uno stato dormiente.
Una sorta di stasi metatemporale.
Le antiche popolazioni umane, ritrovarono il suo corpo e se ne impossessarono per farne feticci ed amuleti: veri e propri oggetti rituali.
L'unica cosa che li accomunava era la presenza attorno ad essi di scritte dall'apparenza mistriosa e dal significato oscuro.
Noi, guidati da questo filo rosso, li abbiamo scovati nei secoli e nei vari continenti per riassemblarli e riportare in vita l'Incomprensibile Assoluto!
Ora e qui voi assisterete a ciò che nessuno prima credeva possibile!"
Un'enorme parete della sala si rivelò essere di vetro polarizzato e diventò trasparente.
Dalla altra parte vi era un corpo acefalo, incartapecorito come quello di una mummia, deposto su un lettino bianchissimo.
"Capo, a lei l'onore di compiere il nostro destino..."
"Eh, sì? Che devo fare Oronzo caro...?"
"Prema il pulsante rosso che sta sforando con la natica destra..."
"Oh, Che meraviglia!", e con un gesto plaeale l'indice sfiorò il tasto vermiglio.
Dall'altra parte del vetro un argenteo braccio meccanico scese, con una lentezza che parve infinita a tutti coloro che la guardavano cogli occhi sbarrati e senza quasi respirare, stringendo fra le sue dita meccaniche una testa rinsecchita come il corpo e le cui labbra arricciate lasciavano scoperti dei denti giallastri.
La testa stava per appoggiarsi proprio là dove un tempo si trovava: sopra le spalle su quel collo reciso...
Mancavano pochi millimetri al ricongiungimento di quelle parti separate da tempo immemorabile quando, come una cantilena od una preghiera, si levò la voce di Oronzo:
"Ora possiamo rivolgerci a te col tuo vero nome: salute a te o Rabarbaro!"*


----------



## Tebe (6 Novembre 2012)

*(8) di Tebe*

*Due anni prima
Amsterdam, 31 ottobre 2033
h 23 e 12

Ormai Tebe ne era certa. Qualcuno la stava seguendo. Dal mattino.
Ma non era qualcuno. Era qualcosa. Un vampiro?
Non riusciva a capirlo e questo voleva dire solo due cose. O era un succhia molto potente che si schermava benissimo oppure era qualcos'altro. Già. Ma cosa?
Decise di non uscire dal centro pieno di gente e turisti, una cacofonia colorata e rumorosa. Chiunque fosse non avrebbe tentato di ucciderla o rapirla con così tanti testimoni. 
Gli scontri con i vampiri e similari non erano mai the con le amiche. Enno.
Si infilò in un bar e ordinò una cioccolata, sedendosi ad un piccolo tavolino poco stabile, in un angolino semi buio. Spalle al muro. Cominciò a fissare la porta del locale.
Forse doveva chiamare aiuto. Era una Guardiana certo, addestrata a combattere ma...lei non sapeva combattere bene.
Era davvero sotto la media a calci rotanti e tutte quelle cose che gli altri normalmente facevano solo con il corpo.
Pure Nausica che aveva qualche problema di coordinazione, menava come un guerriero quasi senza usare la magia.
Lei invece. Si. Picchiava. Certo. Atterrare un umano non era un grosso problema ma...umani appunto. I succhia erano altro.

Era tutto tranquillo. Apparentemente. Aveva i brividi. 
E a Praga, non c'era nessun Guardiano.
Non c'erano Porte da controllare in quel luogo, non aveva nemmeno una storia vampirica o eraniana di rilievo.

Infilò un dito nella panna montata e se lo portò alla bocca, succhiandolo.
Ancora niente.
Solo turisti e giovani.
A mezzanotte si alzò.
Ok. Non poteva stare tutta la notte a rimpinzarsi di cioccolata e panna, e quel qualcosa che le stava attaccato al culo non avrebbe mollato. Ormai era evidente. 
Lo scontro. Era. Inevitabile.
Fece una rapida anamnesi delle difese che aveva e la voce della Gran sacerdotessa le rimbombò in testa.
Tebe, quelle non sono armi da Guardiano. Sono solo...beauty. Quand'è che cresci? Non perdo le speranze con te.
Aveva ragione ovviamente. Sulle armi, non sulla crescita. Ma si sarebbe sentita a disagio con fucili a canne mozze nascosti nelle pieghe del tempo o bombe a mano grosse come noccioline in tasca.
No no. E poi le sue due armi le avevano sempre salvato la vita (certo, insieme ad un bel pò di magia e aiuti fortuiti ma lei era viva. Vivissima)
Al polso destro portava un sottile, rigido e piatto braccialetto alla schiava, un oggetto magico che faceva uscire quattro stiletti di 15 centimetri affilati come rasoi. Letali.
E poi la sua arma preferita. Anzi. L'unica sua arma preferita. Le odiava, non nutriva nessun interesse per loro, ma quella le era stata regalata da uno stregone di Era, L'Eremita, un saggio e potentissimo essere magico avvolto da molto mistero.
ed era stato un onore, che l'aveva anche un pò stupita.
Appariva come un cilindro d'acciaio, di piccolo diametro, giusto per impugnarlo ma.
Era una frusta di energia e magia, che bruciava al solo contatto. E non solo.
Pagò, si attardò a cercare fintamente qualcosa nella borsa e si mischiò all'uscita con un gruppo di ragazzi urlanti.
Se doveva combattere lo avrebbe fatto.
Non le piaceva essere preda. 

Ancora niente. Girava da più di un ora ma ancora. Niente.
La sentiva la presenza, ma non la vedeva e non capiva cosa fosse.
Decise di spostarsi dal centro. la cosa non era benevola. Avvertiva ondate di...nervosismo? Non lo sapeva e non poteva mettersi in ascolto, sarebbe stato come rivelare in toto la sua presenza.
Lo avrebbe affrontato.
Respirò forte mentre scendeva in metropolitana. Sapeva che quella fermata sarebbe stata quasi deserta.
E infatti. Solo un paio di ubriaconi, qualche tossico e niente altro.
tebe si portò velocemente davanti al binario, con gli occhi fissi sulle scale mobili che scendevano.
Poteva arrivare solo da li. Lo avrebbe visto. E lui anche.
I muscoli cominciarono a tendersi. L'adrenalina scorrere veloce, raggiungere ogni cellula del suo corpo.
Era pronta. No non è vero. Non lo era. Aveva paura, non molta in verità, ma...
Aveva. Paura.
Dalle scale mobili ancora nulla. Scendevano vuote. Intorno solo il sibilo dei motori che le facevano scorrere, un sibilo metallico. Le voci sconclusionate dei due ubriachi. Il silenzio fatto dei tossici che qualsiasi cosa fosse successa non ci avrebbero badato.
Lui era sopra. Lo sentiva. Stava decidendo se era una trappola?
Tebe liberò la sua magia. Non aveva importanza se altri vampiri l'avrebbero sentita e individuata. Doveva sapere esattamente con cosa si stava apprestando a combattere.
Ondate sottili di energia cominciarono ad espandersi nello spazio, oltre il suo corpo. Tebe poteva vederle, onde leggere e invisibili simili a piccole dita che si allungavano, si spandevano, scivolavano veloci sulle scale mobili, risalendo e...
-Ma cosa cazz...-
Dolore. Dolore. Dolore.
Quando la sua schiena colpì il muro di schianto sentì le ossa frantumarsi.
Urlò di dolore quando toccò il pavimento, come un sacco sbattuto a terra.
Ansimò alla ricerca d'aria. Era stata scaraventata indietro dalla sua stessa energia. Una rimessa al mittente rabbiosa e potente.
Tentò di alzarsi. Non ci riuscì. Non poteva avere nulla di rotto ma si sentiva a pezzi. E in bocca il sapore del suo sangue.
Prese un respiro ma l'aria sembrava ancorarsi in gola.
Dolore.
Tra le lacrime fissò le scale mobili.
Ferme.
Tentò di alzarsi di nuovo, ignorando il dolore.
Crollò di nuovo a terra.
Cazzo cazzo cazzo.
Poteva chiamare aiuto i suoi sarebbero arrivati in poco ma...non voleva. Non ancora. Prima doveva capire chi fosse e cosa fosse.
Doveva alzarsi. Si appoggiò alla parete in piastrelle, lurida e fredda della metro e finalmente fu in piedi.
Si tolse il cappotto e rimase con una semplice maglietta aderente a collo alto, nera e un paio di pantaloni anch'essi neri. . In mano aveva già la sua frusta, anche se immaginava di non avere per nulla l'immagine di un Guardiano cazzuto pronto alla lotta.
Respirò ancora. Sputò sangue. Andava meglio.
Le scale ripresero a scendere.*


----------



## Tebe (6 Novembre 2012)

*(9) di Mille*

*Oggi, da qualche parte*

L'Assoluto, di nuovo completo.
La mummia fu percorsa da un tremito, scariche di energia bluastra la avvolsero saldando tutti i frammenti, la bocca si aprì lentamente come per parlare e vomitò un getto di melma nera. 
Nestor guardò perplesso il suo assistente.
"Tutto qui?"
"No...no...non può essere."
La seconda voce...la stessa di colui aveva pronunciato il nome dell'Incomprensibile dopo secoli di stasi.
La pozza reagì formando un grumo pulsante, poi due piccoli ali di scarabeo si agitarono fino ad asciugarsi e il ronzio divenne l'unico suono nella stanza. Scattò in un attimo travolgendo Oronzo e scaraventandolo sul tavolo.
L'uomo provò a lottare contro quell'essere che si ingrandiva e rafforzava sempre di più , lo allontanò abbastanza da vedere una grande bocca che con un ruggito si serrò sulla sua come in un violento bacio di sangue.

La creatura riconobbe subito il sapore del suo primo pasto dopo la rinascita, un fragile uomo che non si era mai immerso nell'aspra magia respirata dalle fate né aveva mai camminato nella notte eterna dei vampiri.
Le sue lingue ricoperte di piccoli becchi da calamaro si tuffarono giù per l'esofago e la trachea dell'evocatore, ne riempirono lo stomaco e i polmoni per poi esplodere in tutte le direzioni, divorando muscoli e budella, risucchiando sangue e midollo, tranciando nervi, vene e arterie.
Le urla di dolore del sacrificio al suo signore diventarono presto un rantolo, la lotta impari lasciò spazio all'agonia mentre la bestia strisciava nella bocca della sua vittima e ne riempiva la pelle. Si avvolse intorno al suo scheletro per usarlo come impalcatura e vide i ricordi del defunto sussurrando un'oscura magia.
In mezzo a tante perversioni e sogni trovò dei pensieri utili. 
Per quanto quest'uomo avesse abbracciato la giusta fede, come tutti gli altri non vedeva il fermento delle antiche fazioni che si stavano agitando nell'ombra cantando di morte e battaglia.
Il bagno di sangue che si stava per scatenare aveva un unico scopo, anche se loro non potevano sapere.
Si eccitò pensando agli scontri aperti e agli agguati silenziosi, ancora una volta guerriera e predatrice, viva.

Nestor era a terra, sconvolto e ricoperto di vomito. 
"Oronzo?"
Il famiglio si alzò, nell'aspetto uguale all'uomo che indossava, la sua voce terribile e tagliente.
"No. Non più Oronzo, sono la serva dell'Assoluto, il mio nome è Mille. Tante volte sono diventata la volontà incarnata dell'Incomprensibile e altrettante volte sono stata portatrice del verbo prima della resurrezione del magnifico Rabarbaro.


----------



## Tebe (6 Novembre 2012)

*(10)  di Passante*

*Era – sala del gran consiglio

“Il libro del tempo si può riscrivere. E' stato letto il futuro.- Chiara Matraini si alzò a parlare, fissando tutti 
uno per uno. Sfidandoli”. I suoi occhi indugiarono per una frazione di secondo su Passante. L
ui indurì lo sguardo, serrò la mascella. Non si sarebbe fatto coinvolgere. No, non lo avrebbero avuto. 
-NO!- sbottò Minerva mentre intorno a lei qualche piccola scossa elettrica cominciava a crepitare 
inquietante.- Non faremo alleanze con gli umani. Non devono sapere di noi. E' pericoloso. Sono esseri gretti. E inferiori. L'evoluzione non gli insegna niente. No. Non se ne parla.-
Passante sentì la rabbia montargli nel petto. Controllò il respiro, non si mosse. Sapeva che lo guardavano. Tebe, Lunapiena, chi altro?
-“Dobbiamo lottare. Anche con la tecnologia. Che noi non abbiamo, ma hanno gli umani.”
Strinse le mani, sentì le unghie entrargli nei palmi. “Tecnologia” è una parola buttata lì per caso? O è un messaggio per lui? Chiara Matraini non lo guarda. La riunione è finita. Passante esce, veloce, senza guardare nessuno. Attraversa a passo svelto il corridoio. 
“Passante…”
“No.”
“Passante!” si ferma e fissa Chiara negli occhi. 
“No, Chiara, no. Io ne sto fuori, e tu vedi di lasciare fuori chi sai tu. è un essere… come ha detto Minerva? Inferiore, no? Gretto. E allora lascialo fuori”.
Vuole andarsene, ma Chiara gli afferra un braccio. 
“Non è possibile nessuno può essere lasciato fuori, adesso. Nessuno è al sicuro”.
Passante sente il cuore fermarsi. “Qui c’è troppa gente, Chiara. Seguimi”.
Entrano nell’ufficio di Passante. Chiara lancia una rapida occhiata intorno. 
“Il tuo ordine è imbarazzante.”
“Già.”
“Eri diverso, prima.”
“Ero felice, prima. Che cosa sai di lui?”
“Ci sono dei movimenti..“
“Dove?” Chiara lo guarda in silenzio. 
“Cazzo Chiara tu mi devi parlare,voi me lo dovete, lo capisci, questo? Me lo dovete!”
“A Berlino. Stanno accadendo delle cose a Berlino.”
Lui si volta verso la finestra. 
"Chiara vai via”.
“Passante… “
“Devo pensare.”
“Allora è vero? E’ lì che lo hai nascosto, a Berlino?” la sua voce si è fatta più dolce.
“Devo pensare” Si volta di nuovo verso Chiara. È pallido. Chiara si dirige alla porta.
“Abbiamo bisogno di te, sei un ottimo stratega, Passante”
“Lo ero. E non ero solo ottimo, ero il migliore, per la verità.” Accenna a un 
sorriso, ma riesce appena a tirare l’angolo destro della bocca, in una smorfia. 
“Chiara”
“Dimmi”
“Puoi far sapere a Minerva che le chiederò un colloquio. Ma ci saranno delle condizioni. E non scenderò a 
compromessi.” Nonostante la tensione e la preoccupazione Chiara non può far a meno di sorridere tra sé. Saranno una squadra perfetta.

Berlino, stesso momento.
Matteo si fermò davanti a una vetrina. Maglioni. Ce ne era uno con il collo alto, marrone e grigio… assomigliava a quello che… appoggiò la fronte al vetro, assalito da una malinconia indicibile. Il vetro era una lastra di 
ghiaccio, fu travolto dai brividi. Si incamminò veloce verso il laboratorio. 
Trovò il vecchio anatomopatologo con un uomo che non aveva mai visto. Sembrava un poliziotto. O forse… sentì un 
tremore nella pancia. Forse era lì per lui, forse lo avevano trovato. 
“Detective Joey questo è il dr. White, il mio collaboratore. Faceva il ricercatore negli stati uniti” Ah, il detective. L’anatomopatologo gliene ha parlato, in passato. Lo guarda negli occhi. Dentro agli occhi. Fruga nel suo sguardo. E si rassicura. Anche se gli viene da sorridere: deve essere una bella testa di cazzo. E infatti ascoltandolo parlare ne ha la conferma: vuole seguire da solo un caso che gli hanno tolto… pensa te.

Era – casa di Tebe
Passante si avvicina alla scrivania di Tebe.
“Che onore, Passante in persona, nella mia umile dimora”. 
“Già”. Si sorridono. 
"Tebe. Devi dirmi tutto quello che sai. Di Berlino, soprattutto”. 
Tebe gli si fa vicina socchiudendo appena gli occhi e sbattendo le palpebre… 
“Devo? E se no… che cosa mi fai?” 
Passante ride.
“Non ti faccio proprio niente di quello che vorresti”. 
“Sei un caso disperato”.
“Già”. Si sorridono ancora.
“Tebe. Uno dei programmi di protezione. Ho paura che ci sia una falla nel sistema. Devo sapere, devo capire, io…” 
“Una falla, Passante? Una falla? Ma qui ci sono delle voragini, c’è il mondo intero che rischia di franarci addosso, di implodere, di esplodere e tu, tu pensi a una possibile “falla”? Ma ti rendi conto del punto di non ritorno a cui siamo? Io non ti riconosco più, io…”
“Non mi riconosci più??” Passante alza la voce, e perfino gli trema, la voce. 
Tebe lo guarda sconcertata. 
“Certo Tebe, non mi riconosci più perché io non esisto più, sono morto, Tebe, sono morto quando ho deciso di far entrare Matteo nel programma di protezione e di non vederlo più, mai più! Morto, capisci? Morto! Non mi importa niente di niente e di nessuno, non mi importa niente nemmeno di me stesso e della mia vita, una vita che mi fa schifo, se vuoi saperlo! Mi interessa solo proteggerlo, senza metterlo ancora di più nei casini dove è finito per colpa 
mia, e tua, e di tutti noi!” Si è accasciato sul divano e tiene la testa tra le mani. Tebe lo guarda con gli occhi sbarrati. Non lo ha mai visto così sconvolto, nemmeno quando… 
“Passante, mi dispiace…”
“Va bene, va tutto bene… è passato... sto bene” rialza lo sguardo su di lei che gli si è seduta accanto. “Ma ora parlami, per piacere”.*


----------



## Tebe (6 Novembre 2012)

*(11) di Eretteo*

*Lagash, 6470 a.C. ,scalinata del grande ziggurat....
Il primo sacerdote saliva lesto la gradinata del grande ziggurat,la dea madre aspettava impaziente nel suo alloggio,all'ultimo livello dell'imponente costruzione incendiata di rosso dal sole nascente.
"Roba da pazzi"mormorava tra se' "quella mucca e' ogni giorno piu' acida e rompiballe,faceva tante storie quando suo fratello se la bombava,ora che e' scappato verso il regno dei papiri,quella vecchia bagascia non fa che sospirare guardando a ponente ricordando i tempi antichi."
"E poi pensa ancora d'essere miss Eufrate,non si e' accorta che le giovani della sua specie attirano ormai le attenzioni di uomini e dei;come quella zoccolaccia di Ishtar...."
Un sibilo tramutantesi in tuono lo fece trasalire,la dea aveva sentito "Come osi,viscido insetto?!?
Cosa ne sarebbe di te,se io non avessi donato a quelle stupide scimmie l'intelligenza degli dei,creando la tua razza?
Pensi solo che l'abbia fatto perche' quell'orango tango ce l'aveva piu' lungo e grosso di Gilgamesh?!?"
Allorche',prostrato dal timore della collera divina "Perdono,mia signora!Non volevo certo paragonarti a quelle stupide donne,che a 40 anni suonati si atteggiano come fossero ancora teneri giunchi di palude mentre sono tronchi di palma avvizziti che girano per le bancarelle piu' chic lungo la riviera del Tigri.
Ma sono stati gli stessi dei a darti quel nome da quadrupede!"
Al che la grande madre sospiro' e disse "Hai ragione,mio fedele Cecrope.
Mi sei stato fedele per anni,e ti ricompensero' con una vita inimmaginabile per i tuoi simili.
Hai nascosto la reliquia che ti avevo affidato dove ti ho detto?"
"Si,mia signora."
"Bene.
Mangia questa radice,ti dara' la vita di un dio.
Addio Cecrope"...e s'involo' in una nuvola fiammeggiante,per non tornare mai piu'......


Siwa, 4380 a.C. tempio del dio Ptah.....
"Per le zinne di Tefnut!
Cecrope!
Dov'e' finita la tavola dei destini?!?"

"Mio signore,ha dimenticato di essersela fatta rubare da quella zoccolaccia di sua nipote Ishtar?"
"La notte scorsa si e' ubriacato,ha cominciato a spalpugnarla per ogni dove e mi ha intimato di portare altro vino,delle strane pillole blu e ti togliermi di torno."

"Dannazione!Non ricordi nient'altro?"

"Solo una cosa,mio signore.
Quando stavo per chiudere il portale del grande tempio,le sue auguste labbra pronunciavano ritmicamente BONGA-BONGA,mentre palpava il culo a sua nipote non riuscendo a combinare altro....."

"Mio indiscreto e pettegolo servitore!
Prepara il carro alato,il gran consiglio degli dei imporra' a quella meretrice di ridare la sacra tavola al legittimo tempio!
O non mi chiamo piu' Ptah!"

"Signorsi-signore"

"E non mi prendere per il culo,Cecrope!
Solo per il fatto che mia sorella ti ha reso longevo,non significa che non possa esodarti alle sorgenti del Nilo,fra quei sodomiti degli altipiani"

"Perdono,mio signore -che palle,tutti uguali 'sti vecchi rincoglioniti- come desideri"

"E guarda che un dio legge nel pensiero,scarafaggio insolente!
Ti spedisco sulle galee se non impari la creanza!
Vai a nascondere in fondo al pozzo quella reliquia che sai! "

"Si,mio signore"......

Creta, 1650 a.C. palazzo di Minosse

M. "Cecrope!Dov'e' mia moglie,di grazia?"
C. "E' andata al foro boario,mio signore;diceva che servirebbe un nuovo toro per il palazzo reale.A quello vecchio sono venute le piaghe sul prepuzio,il medico di corte asserisce sia una maleficio"
M. "Quella zoccola!Da quando s'e' fatta quella gita alle stalle di corte per scegliere una bestia da esibire ai prossimi giochi,passa piu' tempo la' che in camera da letto!Per fortuna sono molto dotato,se no mi verrebbe quasi da pensare di essere stato tramutato in un miserabile beccaccione,altro che sovrano."
C. "Cosa comanda,mio signore?"
M. "Mi sono stufato di quella befana!Per punizione la condanno a 20 anni di lavoro,nella stalla del toro!"
C. "E' stato troppo misericordioso,mio signore."
M. "Lo so,mi sto rimminchionendo.Nascondi la sacra reliquia dove sai,c'e' un'isoletta al largo che emette un po' di fumo,quel cretino dell'astrologo di corte dice che e' solo un capodoglio che brontola,ma lui che ne sa?".
C. "Si,mio signore." 

Hattusa, 1300 a.C.,palazzo di Mursili

M. "Per le gonadi di Adad!Cecrope!Dove ti sei cacciato?Quei sodomiti degli egizi non l'hanno ancora capita che scrivere fesserie negli annali puo' ingannare gli storici di sinistra per 10.000 anni,ma non certo i contemporanei.
Prepara il carro da guerra!Quel ragoseo di Ramses si accorgera' di quale diametro gli faccio le terga.Dovessi ricorrere alla sacra reliquia!L'hai nascosta nel tempio dal portale di ferro della grande vallata,vero?"
C. "Come desideri,mio signore"
M. "Come farei,senza di te,mio fedele servitore."
C. "Come gli altri,mio signore."
M. "Cosa stai farneticando,mio scostante servitore?"
C. "Niente,mio signore.Il carro da guerra e' pronto.Mi raccomando le pubbliche relazioni ed i negoziati di pace,gli egizi sono dei millantatori peggio degli assiri."......


Alessandria d'Egitto, 30 a.C. palazzo reale di Cleopatra

"Cecrope!!!Dov'e' finito il sacro reliquiario del dio Anubi?Parla,se non vuoi che ti faccia venire le rughe a forza di strillare come un'indemoniata egocentrica!"

"Perdono mia signora,ma ti rimembro che l'ha preso il mandrillone crapa pelata 13 anni or sono..."

"Cosa stai blaterando,infido e pettegolo servitore?"

"L'hai perso ai dadi col divino Cesare,mia faraona"

"Bada a come parli,serpe biforcuta!E portami un aspide,senza la reliquia tutto e' perduto."

"Si,mia signora"


Gerusalemme,anno 1099 

Goffredo di Buglione "Dov'e' il mio scudiero?Possibile che non ci sia mai quando ho bisogno di lui?Cecrope!!"
C. "Eccomi,mio signore"
G. "Mio lavativo servitore!Aiutami a togliere corazza e paramenti,se no ti faccio dormire in tenda con Boemondo ed Ademaro,e potrai constatare di persona come facciano a star lontano dalle mogli senza soffrirne per mesi!"
C: "Subito mio signore.Gli scavi sotto il monte del tempio sono a buon punto.Gli esploratori hanno reperito la reliquia che tanto premeva a papa Urbano.Ma,se posso permettermi,mio signore;invece che portarla a Roma non sarebbe meglio fondare una banca in qualche isola del mediterraneo,trasformarla in un paradiso fiscale e turistico e fare le pernacchie ai barconi saraceni puzzolenti di piscio?Tanto ci pensano i borboni a fare le dame di carita',vaneggiano di una cosa chiamata europa,forse non hanno studiato gli antichi miti ne' l'astrologia..."
G. "Saggio servitore,sia fatta la tua volonta'!Fonderemo una combriccola senza scopi di lucro come paravento per un'impresa di costruzioni,e ci metteremo ad erigere grattacieli in gallia."
C. "Si,mio signore."


Nuovo mondo, inizio '500,palazzo di Montezuma

"Per le penne di Pacal,gli uomini bianchi barbuti c'hanno ingannato;pensavamo fossero dei ritornati a governarci,invece sono volgari ladri venuti ad inchiappetarci.....invece che illuminati pontificatori,sono truci appestatori.....non han paura di niente,ne' della mia maledizione,tanto meno delle malattie veneree.
Nascondi ordunque il nostro tesoro piu' prezioso,fido Cecrope.
Non deve cadere fra le loro ingorde e sudate mani.
Mi immolero' per coprire la tua fuga,ed il mio sventurato popolo con me.
Addio per sempre."

"Come desideri,mio signore."


Marte,anno 2380,colonia Hellas Planitia

C. "Capitano,mi duole disturbarla ma dovrebbe partecipare alla riunione dei Dodici.Puo' uscire dal bagno?"
CC. "Sei piu' noioso di una sanguisuga nel pevizoma,Cecvope.Te l'ho mai detto che a quelle vecchie stovie di colonizzatovi mavziani non ci cvede piu' nessuno?Il mondo e' stato cveato cosi' com'e' nel 4004 avanti Cvisto,i fossili di dinosauvi sono schevzi di natuva e tu sei a vischio di finive sulla culla di Giove;possibile che non possa guavdavmi in pace le mie vepliche di Aquilon Cvost?Lo facevano sulla Terra 4 secoli ov sono.....anche se io pvefevisco l'altvo,col cattivone petvolieve avvinazzato;me lo vicovda anche l'ologvamma della mia bis-tvis-quadvisnonna.Pevo' e' pieno di pubblicita' e dovvo' puv passavmi il tempo!!"
C. "Spiacente,Capitan Chiappone,ma i dodici marziani son qui riuniti dopo 36 secoli.Pare che non siano interessati alla sua minigonna,ne' alle sue curiose arcaiche calzature da mandriano.
Sicuramente caratteristiche,ma disutili nello spazio profondo."
"E si chiedono cosa lei stia facendo in bagno.E perche' abbia lasciato fuori i vestiti."
CC. "Non fai altvo che cviticavmi,subaltevno insolente!Una di queste volte ti spedivo' a zappave ividio su Callisto!Tutto cio' che mi divevte lo fai pesave,come se fosse stato concepito pev altvi scopi!Sembvi una zitella culona acida...."
C. "Perdoni,Capitano,ma i dodici immortali vorrebbero tornare in possesso di quell'antica reliquia."
CC."Ma e' mai possibile che non si possa stave un momento in pace in questa base mavziana?E' fovse pev il mio passatempo pvefevito?Non savai indidioso,Cecvope?O vuoi usavlo anche tu?"
C."No,grazie,Capitano.Se volesse favorirmi l'antico occhio di Enlil,puo' pure continuare a guardare il film in bagno."
CC. "Che vai favneticando,insolente subaltevno?Non vovvai povtavmi via l'unico passatempo che ho in tutto Mavte?Lo sai che ho dimenticato la valigia dei giochi da cameva su Giove."
C. "Abbia pazienza,capitano,deve proprio consegnare l'antica reliquia dei creatori.Sono quasi 7000 anni che i Dodici attendono impazienti."
CC. "Mi spezzi il cuove,bavbavo!!!E sia,tieniti questo vecchio vudeve.E che non si lamentino del vitavdo,non ho avuto nemmeno il tempo di salutavlo pev l'ultima volta."
C. "Meglio cosi',Comandante.Hanno pur sempre un naso,come noi."

......davanti ai Dodici,Cecrope porta l'antico simbolo di vita.
Questi lo osservano,notano gl'indescrivibili segni d'usura,ma riconoscono il simulacro di criptonite che tanti millenni prima avevano dato ad una stupida scimmia modificata con tacchi a spillo e palloni di cuoio per farne la piu' sacra delle reliquie.
La mente malata di certe scimmie ne ha portato ad uso improprio e sconsiderato,ma e' indiscutibilmente originale,nonostante certi lezzi che emana ancora dopo millenni.
Prima di portarsela via dentro ad una teca a tenuta stagna (i Dodici hanno un naso,e poi stanno per bombardare la Terra con una letale serie di telefilm girati in antiche capitali,non e' previsto che gli uomini sopravvivano,anche se alla fine il solito fortunello avra' un amico spifferone in alto e s'inventera' qualcosa tipo la barca dell'ultima volta...),chiedono "Ed ora dove andrai,Cecrope?"
C. Pensavo di farmi un giro nella vostra biblioteca,vorrei togliermi una dozzina di dubbi sulla storia degli ultimi 270.000 anni,col vostro permesso."
Ed i Dodici "Perche' hai mantenuto quel nome per tutto questo tempo?Non era meglio chiamarti Eretteo,come facevano in tanti da Atene in poi?"
C. "E chi lo reggeva per millenni uno con un nome cosi'?".....*


----------



## Tebe (6 Novembre 2012)

*(12) di Tebe*

*Parigi, oggi
H 21:30
Morgue, laboratorio Ghost

Tebe si infilò in bocca l'ultimo pezzo di kinder fetta al latte, mugulando di piacere. Leccò le briciole pannose rimaste intorno alle labbra e si chinò attenta sul collo verdastro del cadavere. 
-Nulla di nuovo. E' stato bevuto come gli altri.- disse rialzandosi - e gli è stata rubata l'anima.-
Toshi, il suo braccio destro, un umano illuminato dall'intelligenza incredibile, storse un pò la bocca -Ormai i cadaveri senz'anima stanno diventando un vero esercito. nel deposito Europeo sono quasi mille. E dobbiamo ancora ricevere gli aggiornamenti asiatici e quelli medio orientali.-
Tebe tolse i guanti da chirurgo, scartò un altra kinder fetta al latte e cominciò a ricucire con punti autosaldanti lo sterno del morto, un uomo devastato dall'alcool e dalla droga. I suoi organi interni erano al collasso e se non fosse arrivato il Predatore comunque sarebbe crepato lo stesso. Ma la sua anima sarebbe stata salva.
No. Salva no. Sperava che quel grandioso figlio di puttana stecchito sul tavolo di acciaio pagasse per tutti i suoi crimini e...
-Tebe, c'è qualcosa che dovrei sapere?-
Lei inarcò un sopracciglio fissandolo. Si che c'era qualcosa che lui avrebbe dovuto sapere. Ma non solo lui. Anche tutti gli umani che collaboravano con Era.
A loro era stata taciuta l' informazione più importante, ovvero che il Risveglio del Re era vicino. Molto vicino. E che il libro li davano per spacciati.
Minerva non aveva voluto sentire ragioni sul parlare con gli umani e dopo accese litigate si era giunto ad un compromesso.
Se il libro del tempo avesse mutato la sua profezia dopo la decisione di attaccare, allora gli umani vicini al popolo di era avrebbero saputo. Tutto. 
Non era possibile fare diversamente. per attaccare le file dei vampiri e tentare di stanare il luogo dov'era seppellito il re avevano bisogno di persone.
E quindi sarebbe scattato il reclutamento di nuovi umani. Per forza.
Ma nessuna notizia proveniva da Era. Minerva taceva.
Il libro non aveva cambiato la sua profezia? O l'aveva cambiata in maniera tale da essere peggio? Impossibile. Cosa c'era di peggio che l'annientamento della razza umana come società e della distruzione di Era?
sarebbero diventati tutti schiavi dei vampiri secondo Il libro. 
Schiavi e cibo.
Le fate poi sarebbero state trattate peggio. Rabbrividì ricordando la storia antica del suo popolo.
-Tebe...- la riportò alla realtà Toshi.
Lei fissò gli occhi scuri a mandorla del giapponese che le rimandavano uno sguardo deciso e acuto -Si, c'è qualcosa che dovresti sapere ma non posso ancora dirti nulla.-
Toshi annuì -Finisco io con il pacco speciale.- le disse avvicinandosi al cadavere ormai quasi completamente ricucito -Immagino che i Pulitori arrivino fra poco.-
-Esatto...me ne vado allora Toshi. Se ci sono problemi chiama.-

Berlino est, stesso momento

Joey Blow parcheggiò la macchina in una via laterale di Kin strasse chiedendosi se l'avrebbe ritrovata al suo ritorno.
Sperò di si. Non per lui. Ma per gli eventuali ladri.
Camminò velocemente dribblando puttane e spacciatori, sacchi di immondizia rotolati fuori dai bidoni stracolmi, lampioni per lo più rotti e quei pochi che facevano luce, sembravano sul punto dio spegnersi, dando tutto intorno un alone giallognolo da quartiere malato.
E lo era.
Si infilò dentro un androne buio e la puzza di piscio rancido gli colpì le narici come un pugno. Una lampadina dall'insolita luce fredda sbucava attaccata ad un filo nero, da un muro scrostato, pieno di macchie e un topo grosso come un gatto gli saettò tra i piedi.
Joey cominciò a salire una scala ripida e sporca. Buia. gelida.
Dalle porte mal messe degli appartamenti ogni tanto uscivano rumori. L'abbaiare di un cane con relativo Fai tacere quella testa di cazzo a quattro zampe stronza puttana. fatti leccare in silenzio! a rumori di mobili spostati.
Qualcuno stava ascoltando la tv ad un volume altissimo, risate e canti da ubriaco.
Salì ancora un piano finchè arrivò davanti ad una porta in acciaio scrostato.
Nel lungo corridoio in penombra sembrava non esserci nessuno.
Nessun campanello. Bussò. 
Niente.
Bussò ancora.
Niente.
Un pakistano uscì dall'ombra. Joey lo sentì avvicinarsi, passare oltre e poi sparire.
Bussò ancora.
-Chi cazzo sei, non sono in casa, non si capisce?-
-Sono Blow.-
-Ma certo! E io sono Cenerentolo!-
-Conto fino a tre. Uno. Due. Tr..-
La porta si spalancò di colpo e un nero enorme apparve. -Blow! E' una vita che non ti vedo! Vieni qui fratello!-
Joey gli infilò la pistola sotto il naso.-Non ho tempo. Ho bisogno che mi forzi ora la rete del dipartimento.-
-Fratello ma...-
-Non sono tuo fratello.-
-D'accordo amico ma stai tranquillo con questo cannone. Hei mi sembri un pò alterato...-
Alterato? Non era la parola giusta.
No. Lui si sentiva davvero arrabbiato.
proprio due ore prima gli avevano comunicato che sarebbe andato in ferie forzate. Troppo lavoro, e qui e su e giù.
Ma il motivo era uno solo. Lo volevano fuori dal dipartimento e non a caso. Per quei cazzo di cadaveri dissanguati e bollati come top secret.
L'appartamento di Swot era un concentrato di tecnologia in disordine. Lui era la tecnologia. Un hacker davvero strepitoso.
-Allora Joey..esattamente...cosa devo fare?-

Amsterdam, 31 ottobre 2033

Respirò ancora. Sputò sangue. Andava meglio.
Le scale ripresero a scendere.
Tebe percepì il tempo come dilatato. E rigido. Acuminato.
Strinse l'impugnatura della frusta che vibrava come un serpente nella luce fredda della metro.
Si asciugò con il dorso della mano un rivolo di sangue che le usciva dal naso e ne sputò ancora.
Ma il male stava diminuendo. Santi anticorpi delle fate. Funzionavano benissimo nel mondo umano facendo in modo che ogni frattura e ogni ferita guarisse in breve tempo.
Respirò ancora.
le scale continuavano a scendere.
Fece un passo indietro, nascondendosi dentro un cono d'ombra.
L'avrebbe sentita, ma non vista. Lo sperava almeno. 
Uno degli ubriachi si voltò ciondolante verso le scale mobili, come se fosse stato chiamato.
Si alzò barcollante e indeciso sulle gambe. Si vomitò addosso e con sguardo vuoto cominciò a camminare, strascicando i piedi.
Tebe notò che sembrava non camminare realmente di sua iniziativa. Come se fosse sotto ipnosi o qualcosa del genere.
Dalle scale cominciarono a vedersi degli stivali. Neri. Di cuoio. Da uomo.
L'ubriaco si fermò. E il cuore di Tebe anche.
Poi sbucò l'orlo di un cappotto lungo. 
le scale continuarono a scendere e finalmente tebe lo vide.
E capì. 
Si schiacciò più che poteva dentro il cono d'ombra ma sapeva che il predatore sapeva esattamente dov'era, ma non era lei la priorità del demone, era l'ubriacone.
E solo dopo avere finito con lui avrebbe dedicato a lei tutta la sua attenzione.
Sfiorò il quadrante del suo orologio inviando la sua richiesta di soccorso immediato.
E cominciò a pensare a come guadagnare tempo.
In maniera molto umana e poco fatesca pensò.
Sono nella merda fino al collo.

Oggi
Volo Berlino-Parigi
h 04:32

La deliziosa hostess bionda dagli occhioni blu ammiccò all'uomo che non aveva ancora avuto il piacere di veder sorridere, chinandosi verso di lui -Mister Deich, gradisce qualcosa da bere?-
-No grazie.- non la guardò nemmeno in viso.
Lei non si arrese -Da mangiare?-
-No grazie.-
-Se vuole vedere un film le...-
-No grazie.-
-Rimane un pò a Parigi?-
-Non lo so.-
-Io un paio di giorni. E una città deliziosa non trova?-
-Si. Deliziosa.-
-E' venuto a trovare amici o...-
Joey, ora signor Deich grazie ai nuovi documenti falsi, smise di ascoltarla.
Swot ci aveva messo un pò, ma alla fine aveva fatto entrare Joey nella sotto rete segreta del dipartimento dove aveva cercato e trovato un unica informazione fatta di tre parole.
Parigi. Morgue. Ghost. 
Ovvero, i tre cadaveri berlinesi trovati senza sangue e tolti dalle sue indagini erano stati spediti a Parigi.
Perchè?
Ghost? Che cazzo di nome era e perchè Parigi?
Aveva chiesto a Swot di entrare nel sistema interno del dipartimento di anatomopatologia parigino ma era stato estremamente difficile e soprattutto non trovarono nulla che gli desse qualche indicazione per capire che cosa fosse ghost.
-...comunque io alloggerò al Four season...- concluse lei, porgendogli un piccolo biglietto. 
Lui lo prese e finalmente la guardò.
-Grazie.- lo ripiegò senza guardarlo e lei. Finalmente. Se ne andò soddisfatta.
Joey tornò a guardare la notte oltre il finestrino, mentre appallottolava tra il pollice e l'indice il foglietto. la carta scricchiolò tra le sue dita.
Morgue. Ghost.
Sentiva di essere sulla strada giusta. 
Buttò nell'apposito spazio la pallina di carta e chiuse gli occhi.

Amsterdam, 2033

Farfalla rise di gusto, appoggiando delicatamente il bicchiere panciuto di cristallo ormai vuoto.
Era stata una cena assolutamente perfetta.
Dal posto. Al cibo. Alla compagnia.
Era stata indecisa fino all'ultimo se accettare quell'invito, alla fine erano anni che non usciva con un umano.
In effetti non usciva nemmeno con eraniani o vampiri o qualsiasi cosa fosse di sesso maschile, ma quello era un altro discorso.
E invece, contro ogni previsione, era stata benissimo. Anzi no. Divinamente bene.
-Hei...perchè quella faccia stupita? A cosa stai pensando?- 
Farfalla allargò il suo sorriso, reclinando leggermente la testa -Nulla, è solo che...- si fermò.
-Solo che?- la incoraggiò lui.
-Sono stata davvero bene.-
-E non te l'aspettavi?-
-No. Ammetto di no.-
-Perchè sono un giovane pittore pazzo?- scherzò lui.
-No. Perchè sei un uomo.-
Jonathan la guardò leggermente perplesso e lei si scoprì ad osservare ogni linea di quel viso.
Di quel bellissimo viso. No. Non era bellissimo, ma era una calamita per lei.
In effetti lui era tutto una calamita. Sorrise dentro di se, pensando che forse forse...massì. Decise.
Lo avrebbe invitato a salire.

Mezz'ora dopo erano in macchina, con musica soul in sottofondo.
Lui guidava pigro. Chiacchieravano e nell'aria la carica erotica aumentava.
farfalla sentiva la pelle calda, una sensazione di pizzicore diffuso come se il sangue avesse cominciato a scorrere ovunque sempre più veloce.
La voce di Jonathan era calda. Avvolgente. lei si sentiva rilassata, in pace con tutto l'universo e...
L'urlo le scoppiò in testa come una bomba.
Spalancò gli occhi e si sollevò di scatto dal sedile.
-farfalla ma che...-
-Fermati. fermati subito!- disse guardandosi intorno con il fiato ancorato in gola.
L'urlo continuava a rimbombarle in testa, simile allo stridio delle lamiere quando si toccavano.
Conosceva bene quell'urlo. Quel tipico urlo. 
Era l'urlo di un predatore che aveva appena finito la sua predazione di anime e si stava preparando ad attaccare una...fata.
Com'era possibile?
farfalla abitava ad Amsterdam proprio perchè non intendeva condividere più niente con Era, si era tirata fuori. Viveva da umana ormai da anni e la magia quasi non la sentiva più.
Ma quell'urlo. Quell'urlo non poteva rimanere inascoltato.
Non c'erano guardiani lì quindi la fata era spacciata, perchè non era una guerriera sicuramente o un guardiano ma se interveniva forse non avrebbe più potuto vivere come aveva fatto fino ad ora.
Lontano da tutto e tutti.
Guardò Jonathan che intanto si era fermato e la guardava interrogativo. Non preoccupato. Interrogativo, nonostante Farfalla sapesse di avere un espressione decisamente diversa da quella languida di poco prima.
-Scendo qui. Grazie.-
-Ma come scendi qui, che è successo? Ho detto qualcosa che...-
Farfalla era già fuori nell'aria gelida di fine ottobre. Troppo gelida per essere fine ottobre.
polverizzò dalla mente quello che le era venuto in mente.
-No Jonathan scusami...non posso spiegarti davvero. Stai tranquillo...-
Lui fece per scendere.
lei sospirò e fece una cosa che erano almeno dieci anni che non faceva più.
usò la magia. Una piccola. Piccolissima magia debole e impercettibile, ma abbastanza per gli umani e per convincere Jonathan ad andare a casa senza ricordarsi nulla di quello che stava vivendo adesso, ma anzi. Ricordandosi di averla portata a casa. Baciata con passione e poi da vero gentil uomo non avere insistito per salire.
Poi seguì l'urlo di attacco del Predatore sentendo la sua antica stirpe guerriera svegliarsi e prepararsi alla lotta.*


----------



## Tebe (6 Novembre 2012)

*(13) di Passante*

*Berlino, stamattina
Cercò di resistere al risveglio. Era caldo e avvolgente quel sonno… tornarci 
dentro, sprofondarci… la luce filtrava insistente dalla finestra. Matteo tirò 
la coperta fin sopra i capelli e si rannicchiò su un fianco, richiamando a sé 
le immagini e le sensazioni del sogno... Il volto, il calore, l’abbraccio… poi 
all’improvviso il ricordo. Due parole si stagliarono nella sua mente, secche e 
abbaglianti come due spari nel buio. Cadavere. Dissanguato. Si tirò a sedere 
sul letto. E l’aria gelida della stanza fu come uno schiaffo.

Era, nello stesso momento
“Minerva…” 
“Passante. Avrei voluto che agissimo diversamente. Ma così è stato deciso, 
abbiamo votato. Attacchiamo. E voglio che tu torni a occupare la tua 
posizione.”
“E se non volessi?”
“Lo farai ugualmente.”
“Possibile, ma non certo.”
“Passante, non ho tempo per giocare. Dimmi quali sono le tue richieste.”
“Sono condizioni, Minerva, non richieste. La prima, voglio l’accesso 
incondizionato a tutte le informazioni Top Secret. La seconda, voglio carta 
bianca per tutto ciò che riguarda l’umano che tu sai.”
“Hai già l’accesso ai fascicoli Top...”
“Minerva, non prendermi in giro. Mi riferisco agli altri, lo sai”

Alla fine l’aveva spuntata. Incredibile. L’accesso alle informazioni 
riservate. Come mai glielo avevano concesso? C’era sicuramente qualcosa sotto, 
avrebbero trovato modo per nascondergliele comunque. Ci avrebbe pensato poi. 
Ora doveva mettere al sicuro Matteo.

Aveva conosciuto Matteo tre anni prima, all’Area di Ricerca Scientifica e 
Tecnologica di Pasadeena, U.S.A.: si occupava di bioinformatica. 

3 anni prima, Pasadeena
“Ricordami che cosa ci andiamo a fare” sbuffò Tebe visibilmente seccata. 
“Io vado a verificare di persona le informazioni dei miei informatori: il prof 
Ulrike, nostro collaboratore, morto improvvisamente, aveva un assistente, 
completamente all’oscuro di noi e dei nostri obiettivi; forse ha i documenti 
del professore, forse no. In ogni caso vanno trovati. E bisogna decidere in che 
modo e da chi far proseguire la ricerca.”
“E io?” 
“Tu mi fai compagnia. E, se necessario, mostri le tette. Non a me, 
ovviamente.” 
“Sei proprio un cretino.”
“Già.”
Non era la prima volta che Passante veniva in visita al centro di ricerca, ma 
ogni volta lo trovava stupefacente. Non si poteva credere che quegli esseri 
così ottusi e primitivi avessero potuto non solo costruire una simile 
meraviglia architettonica, ma anche e soprattutto che potessero avere e 
sviluppare idee innovative e geniali… La ricerca scientifica… incredibile. 
Anche Tebe sembrava ammirata davanti all’immensa costruzione che saliva a 
spirale verso il cielo. 

La segretaria del professor Ulrike aveva gli occhi gonfi, non erano trascorsi 
che pochi giorni dalla disgrazia. “Prego, vi accompagno dal dott. Monte” 
Entrarono in un piccolo studio. Un uomo in camice, in piedi alla scrivania, 
teneva il capo chino su grafici e tabelle. Quando sollevò il viso, Passante 
vide gli occhi più straordinari, dolci e profondi che avesse mai guardato. 
(Occhi? Quando mai ho guardato gli occhi in un ragazzo? Il sedere, piuttosto, e 
spalle, braccia, schiena…). Il sorriso che si aprì sul volto dell’uomo fu 
incantevole (Incantevole? Sorriso? Ma che cosa sto facendo?). “Piacere, Matteo 
Monte”. “Tebe”. “Passante. Siamo qui per conto della casa farmaceutica 
Byerdine, a proposito della collaborazione col Professor Ulrike”. “Sì, certo, 
io e il professore lavoravamo insieme alla ricerca sulle emoglobine. E’ stata 
una disgrazia terribile, non mi sono ancora reso conto…” gli occhi gli si erano 
inumiditi “in ogni caso, credo che sia utile illustrarvi a che punto eravamo 
arrivati dopo l’ultima volta che il Professore vi aveva relazionato. Vado a 
prendere la documentazione.”. 
“Figo. Notato il culo, Passante?” 
“Sì. Ma lascia pure le tette nel ripostiglio, che non ce ne è bisogno.”
“Temi solo la mia concorrenza.”
“Forse.”
La presentazione fu breve, puntuale, precisa. I risultati preliminari 
andavano nella direzione già ipotizzata da Ulrike, due mesi prima. 
“Da parte nostra, dott.Monte – Passante scandiva le parole con lentezza, 
soppesandole – c’è sicuramente un interesse a proseguire la ricerca senza 
soluzione di continuità e senza interruzione del finanziamento. Naturalmente se 
lei è interessato.” 
“Certamente io sono interessato, tuttavia la Bayerdine aveva un accordo di 
segretezza nominale col Professore e io… “
“…Lei non ha le informazioni per portare avanti autonomamente il lavoro.”
“Diciamo che mi mancano alcuni dettagli, in effetti. Tipo: di che cosa si 
tratta.” Spalancò un sorriso luminoso, un sorriso che, a guardarlo, ti si 
sarebbe potuto spaccare il cuore (cuore. spaccare. decisamente c’è qualcosa che 
>non va in me oggi. forse ho influenza). 
“Dr. Monte… l’accordo col Professore si basava su una fiducia reciproca 
maturata sulla base su una conoscenza pluriennale… lei capisce… che… al fine di 
sviluppare una collaborazione come questa… è indispensabile conoscersi meglio. 
Per esempio lei potrebbe…”. Il tono di voce di Passante, in una frazione di 
secondo, si fece allegro: Tebe alzò su di lui lo sguardo, improvvisamente 
allarmata “Lei potrebbe, per esempio, venire a cena con me, stasera”. Tebe lo 
fissò esterrefatta. Doveva essere impazzito. Sorrideva divertito e fissava 
quel Matteo Monte negli occhi, altrettanto divertiti e luccicanti. Uscirono 
subito dopo lo scambio dei numeri di telefono tra i due uomini. 
“Ma sei impazzito?” Passante continuava a sorridere, compiaciuto. 
“Visto? E senza bisogno di tette.”
“Sei impazzito! Sono anni che ci scartavetri con la tua moralità, e 
professionalità, e serietà e blablablà e ora… che cosa vuoi fare? Vuoi 
portartelo a letto? Un possibile collaboratore? E umano per giunta! Con tutto 
quello che dici degli umani!”
“Ti accompagno a casa o vai da sola, Tebe?”
“Passante!” 
“Quanto la fai lunga, insomma. Devo conoscerlo prima di decidere se metterlo a 
conoscenza di qualcosa, no? È una responsabilità mia.” Continuava a 
sorridere. 
“Come se non avessi già messo a perdere i tuoi collaboratori per essere 
informato su tutti quelli che Ulrike frequentava, figuriamoci un po’, avrai un 
fascicolo personale di Monte in dodici volumi.”
“Può essere…”
“Stai per fare un casino, Passante. E almeno accompagnami a casa, prima di 
cominciare.”*


----------



## Tebe (6 Novembre 2012)

*(14) di Rabarbaro*

*Anno Domini 2030 primo giorno del terzo mese, ore 18:29, Ixion III

"Hai finito di sistemare quegli orpelli? Non posso mica restare fermo così fino a stasera sai? Abbiamo così tante cose da fare che non so davvero se due ore ci basteranno!"
"Capo, due ore per trovare un paio di scarpe che siano di suo gradimento dovrebbero essere sufficienti."
"Oronzo caro, il tempo è una cosa così plebea! E, come tutte le cose dei plebei, è sempre così scarsa!"
"Messere, egli è cosa risaputissima che la foggia di codesti calzari è unanimemente stimata la più acconcia ai ricevimenti di gala ed alle quadriglie più gradite alla nobiltà."
Chi si era intromesso, con tutte le dovute cautele, proferendo questa ricercatissima frase, era semplicemente il valletto della scarperìa più rinomata di tutta Ixion III.
Era un ragazzotto grassoccio, dal capo rasato, con lunghi baffi bicolore e il torace scoperto come imponeva la moda di quel trimestre.
Le sue parole non erano né troppo moderne né troppo confidenziali, come imponeva la legge del Res reiintrodotta due anni dopo la fondazione della città capitale, ormai erano passati quasi dodici anni e tutti si erano abituati.
Chi avrebbe mai detto che sarebbe stato così facile rivendicare i diritti di possesso su un'intera isola del Mediterraneo?
Eppure la crisi europea del 2012 fece diventare le nazioni del Sud particolarmente affamate d'oro e disposti anche a cedere parte delle loro terre pur di continuare a mantenere il loro obsoleto stato sociale.
Per 80000 tonnellate di metallo giallo quell'isola fu venduta a loro.
Con ciò che aveva guadagnato, quello stato sopravvisse altri tre anni.
Con altre 3000 tonnellate loro comprarono anche tutto il resto.
Ixion era il nome della prima cagnolina della Signora, una terranova, Ixion II fu chiamato il frutto del fugace amore tra la molossoide ed un piccolo levriero italiano di cui la storia non tramanderà mai il nome, ma le cui gesta amatorie mandarono su tutte le furie la Signora.
Ixion II non diede mai alla luce alcun erede, ma, in nome dell'affetto imperituro di cui godeva a lei venne dedicata la nuova capitale, col nome di Ixion III.
La Signora aveva anche un marito che, nonostante le immense ricchezze, non riuscì mai a godere neppure di una frazione dell'amore che la moglie riservava alle sue bestiole.
Lui stesso, il Signore, non solo non ne riservò affatto, di amore intendo, alla consorte, ma, dopo aver fatto approvare una legge che lo consentiva, fece bruciare viva la moglie assieme a Ixion II, la fortunata Ixion I era morta l'anno precedente, nel 2019 e le venne perciò risparmiata una così ingloriosa fine.
Il Signore, che nel frattempo si era fatto proclamare Vice-monomviro, riservando il titolo di Monomviro regnante ad un mezzobusto in porcellana che lo raffiguarava, perchè, si sa, lui era sempre stato un tipo un po' eccentrico, si ritirò nel suo palazzo-tempio a fungere da modello per le statue, rigorosamete scolpite a mano come nei secoli antichi, che avrebbero dovuto rappresentarlo idealmente, in ogni casa dei suoi concittadini.
Morì di dissenteria nel 2021, il suo nome non venne scritto neppure sull'etichetta della compostiera nella quale raggiunse la sua forma più alta e fertile, per tale ragione neppure noi lo citeremo.
Il governo passò quindi nelle mani del Camerlengo e dell'Assemblea del Crivello.
Nessuno aveva mai visto né l'uno Nè i rappresentanti dell'altra, eccezion fatta per il loro Portavoce Generale, Erettéo.

"Eccole, queste sono le uniche calzature con cui non mi vergognerei a farmi vedere in pubblico tra tutte quelle che mi avete fatto provare!" Nestor aveva la voce stanca e soddisfatta di chi terminava, crollando a terra all'ombra del primo albero incrociato dopo mesi, una lunga traversata del deserto.
"Messere, in verità codesto è il primo paio di calzari che la sua riguardevole persona ha avuto la grazia di indossare."
"Ah, sì? Sembrava passata un'eternità... Non pare anche a te Oronzo caro?"
"Ha impiegato esattamente tre minuti e venti secondi, Capo."
"Quanti minuti! Che bello però questo pelo giallo sotto la suola! Ora dobbiamo proprio sbrigarci o faremo tardi!"


Ore 20:57, Auditorium principale di Ixion III

Le balene geneticamente modificate che pascolavano nel Mediterraneo dovevano essere orgogliose di fornire l'olio profumato che bruciava nei reattori termici della sua Proteus 330 Mark 4!
A questo pensava Nestor mentre, comodamente seduto nel settore posteriore su quella paglia di riso così croccante e ispida, inalava un po' di vapore saturo proveniente dalla caldaia.
La barbara usanza di bruciare combustibili fossili era finalmente terminata e passata di moda, a onor del vero erano passate di moda anche quasi tutte le riserve planetarie, terminate anch'esse, l'elettricità non era mai stata una valida alternativa per far funzionare i veicoli ed i cavi di alimentazione provocavano frequenti ingarbugliamenti di traffico, per non parlare poi del costo del rame che, da quando era diventato parte essenziale dell'alimentazione delle balene da olio, era arrivato a dei costi esorbitanti, mentre usare i cavi di volgare alluminio era così esteticamente ributtante che nessuno che avesse un minimo di senso estetico avrebbe mai pensato di farlo.
Così l'industria locomoviaria mondiale si era riconvertita all'utilizzo del vapore, ed ora, all'alba del terzo decennio del secolo più moderno di buona parte dei precedenti, tutti i vettori umani e merciportanti erano azionati da termoturbospintori vaporei ad olio di balena profumato.
La tecnica è superiore in ogni sua forma alla scienza.
Anche a questo stava pensando Nestor, mentre scendeva dalla Proteus poggiando sul lastricato in vera pelle di cetaceo le sue irsute calzature.
Quella sera il Conte avrebbe suonato una puddinga di Bach e Stockhausen per Organo e Theremin, intitolataOrgel und orgel für orgel.
Lui aveva tutte le registrazioni microcarpìte dei concerti del Conte, su solidi supporti di basalto laserizzato, mica le dozzinali lastre di porfido micronizzate che si vendono per due soldi agli angoli della strada!
Quella era musica e lui, il Conte, ne era il vero ed unico interprete!
Lui non se lo sarebbe perso per nulla al mondo, ed era un peccato che Oronzo non fosse con lui ad apprezzare quell'arte sublime!
Doveva sbrigarsi però, il Conte era sempre puntualissimo, quindi, stando ai suoi calcoli, aveva già perso circa mezz'ora di concerto!
"Menomale che esiste il basalto..." sussurrò mentre si stava infilando, lentamente, nell'ingresso silenzioso e deserto dell'auditorium.

Stesso momento, 200 metri più in basso

"Non hai un gusto diverso dagli altri, perchè dovresti conoscere cose che loro non sanno?" disse Oronzo sputando per terra un brandello di nervo ottico.
Sotto di lui, su un tavolo in pietrarossa, era legato quello che sembrava un essere umano, nudo e ricoperto di sangue.
Le sue gamba sinistra era stata scuoiata, della destra erano rimaste solo le ossa ed i tendini fino al ginocchio.
Due chiodi di metallo blu erano piantati nelle sue tempie e ad essi era attaccata una catena che fissava la testa al tavolo.
Le braccia erano innaturalmente piegate come se non avessero più ossa al loro interno, allo stesso modo erano le mani, ormai prive dell'estremità delle falangi.
Il naso era ridotto ad una cavità piena di schuma rossa che scoppiettava di tanto in tanto, così come l'occhio sinistro, senza più palpebra, da cui sgorgava un rivolo di sangue e sostanza grigiastra.
Ad Oronzo non era mai piaciuto il sapore di quelle bestie.
Ma loro camminavano su questa terra da lunghissimo tempo, avevano tenuto fra le mani i frammenti dell'Incomprensibile Assoluto, si erano fatti beffe di lui mentre ne usavano il potere: questo era insopportabile.
Mancava poco ormai al ritorno di Rabarbaro: i frammenti erano stati recuperati quasi tutti.
Forse questa bestia sapeva dove era il suo cranio, il suo bellissimo cranio.
"Dàmmi una ragione per lasciarti andare, per favore..."
Portò la mano sinistra su quel volto devastato ed alzò la papebra dell'occhio supersite, vide che si stava muovendo.
Tanto queste bestie non muoiono mai...
L'altra mano si avvicinò all'orbita spalancata e coll'indice ricurvo ne estrasse la sferetta molle che vie era contenuta.
Chissà che sapore ha questa...?


Anno Domini 2035, Ixion III

Mille era nata, Mille sapeva tutto di Oronzo perchè Oronzo era dentro di Lei.
Nestor la guarda stranito, inclinò la testa da un lato e chiese: "Allora tu sei il nuovo Oronzo?"
"No" rispose Mille "Il nuovo Oronzo sei tu."
Con una mano che sembrava avere la consistenza di una medusa toccò il petto di Nestor, in quel punto la carne si consumò fino ad aprire uno squarcio circolare per tutto lo spessore del torace, così grande che ci poteva passare un pugno.
"Questo per ricordarti quanto sei vuoto."
Nestor non aveva sentito nulla fuorchè un lievissimo tocco gelido.
Si guardò il petto e vide tutti gli organi interni attorno a quella cavità, quasi avessero inserito un cilindro di vetro ad occupare il posto che era del suo cuore.
Alzò poi lo sguardo stupefatto e si voltò verso lo specchio che aveva al suo fianco: attraverso di sé poteva distinguere chiaramente i volti increduli dei gran consiglieri, sia di quelli fisicamente presenti nella sale, sia degli altri che apparivano sotto forma di totem olografici proiettati dai più lontani paesi del pianeta.
Un lacrima scese sul suo volto.
Una sola lacrima, poi un battito di palpebre, poi un altro ancora.
Si voltò di scatto verso Mille e, con un'espressione spaesata ed indecifrabile: "Ma sono bellissimo!" disse,"Grazie Oronzo, sei un tesoro!".
"Ora io sono Mille e tu il mio servo", disse quello che fino a pochi istranti prima era Oronzo.
"Tutto quello che vuoi, mia signora!"
Tutto...*


----------



## Tebe (6 Novembre 2012)

In attesa di tirare le file e cominciare sul serio!

:mrgreen:


----------



## Tebe (8 Novembre 2012)

*(15) di Sbriciolata*

New York 07:00 AM
Doveva stare calma.
Le notizie che arrivavano dal vecchio continente erano pessime... ma almeno lì erano in tanti.
Poi era giunto l'ordine: attacco.
Non aveva avuto altri dettagli, non sapeva quali fossero gli equilibri all'interno del consiglio.
Fece passare il minuscolo drone attraverso la grata ed aspettò che finisse il giro di ispezione prima di issarsi fuori dal tombino.
Lo richiuse velocemente e si rifugiò nella penombra. 
Sorrise. 
Le piaceva girare per le fogne, perchè lì trovava spesso qualche succhiasangue in cerca di riparo dal sole e poteva farlo a pezzi senza sollevare
vespai. Come quel mattino. 
Aveva individuato la bat-area grazie alle informazioni hackerate sul server della Morgue: 
quando si trova una puttana stecchita per terra, il massimo dell'informazione è il certificato di morte redatto da un patologo per telefono, 
con tutto quello che succede in questa dannata città.
5 certificati di morte per attacco cardiaco in 5 notti erano un ottimo indizio. 
Era quasi sicuramente un maschio poco esperto, nessun succhia anziano si sarebbe accontentato di vittime malate e poco nutrite.
Quindi la sera prima aveva pattugliato la zona con i suoi droni a visione notturna e aveva visto dove si nascondeva,
prima dell'alba si era calata nella fogna, aveva cercato la cassa piena di terra dove dormiva e lo aveva aspettato.
Fortunatamente l'attesa era stata breve perchè i lunghi vermi che agitavano la terra all'interno della cassa la rendevano nervosa.
A Tebe sarebbero piaciuti naturalmente.
Dopo poco aveva avvertito il calo della temperatura e si era preparata, schiacciata contro la parete dietro la curva a gomito,i sensi all'erta.
Anche un succhia in erba può essere pericoloso, mai sottovalutarli.
Quello che vide entrare era un tipo alto, con un groviglio di capelli rossastri sporchi, vestito in modo dozzinale, 
non era il succhia individuato con i droni.
Mentre la sua mente registrava questa informazione la sua mano sinistra aveva già azionato la frusta, avvinghiandolo per il collo e costringendolo a girarsi, 
con l'altra mano lanciava il pugnale d'argento a trafiggergli il cuore.
Non era finita e lo sapeva.
Si tuffò di lato appena in tempo: lì dove un secondo prima c'era la sua testa, una mano ad artiglio aveva appena sfondato la parete di cemento.
Terminando la capriola dietro la cassa, Sbriciolata tirò fuori l'ultimo giocattolo inventato da Monsieur Madeleine, il Piccolo Sole. 
Era apparentemente una biglia di metallo, ma premendo il pulsante che sporgeva dalla superfice, 
in due millisecondi raggiungeva la temperatura di una lancia termica.
Premette il pulsante e la scagliò in mezzo agli occhi della creatura, la biglia passò la scatola cranica da parte a parte lasciandosi dietro un foro perfetto, 
leggermente fumante e continuò la sua traiettoria scavando un piccolo tunnel nella parete di fronte.
Uhm, poco male... Monsieur le aveva detto che si sarebbe autodistrutta rapidamente.
Si avvicinò ai resti dei due succhia, si sarebbero dissolti da lì a poco e doveva cercare dei segni, 
una cicatrice o un tatuaggio che indicassero la famiglia di appartenenza,quella sera avrebbe inviato i dati all'archivio centrale.
Mentre tornava verso casa pensò che questa volta Minerva sarebbe stata contenta del suo rapporto: 
l'ultima operazione non le era piaciuta... era stata troppo... plateale, ecco.
Aveva fatto un casino, tagliato a fette 4 succhia in mezzo alla strada sotto gli occhi arrossati di un barbone che fortunatamente era troppo ubriaco 
anche per capire che lei gli aveva salvato la vita. 
Meno male che la Sacerdotessa avesse un debole per lei: 
dubitava che un altro guardiano al posto suo non sarebbe stato rimosso e riportato a Era a potare i funghi. 
Arrivata a casa calciò via gli stivali e cominciò a riempire la vasca da bagno. Versò dentro l'acqua qualche goccia del preparato di Tebe.
Tebe, stasera era la seconda volta che pensava a lei. 
Così diversa da lei,così delicata, eterea, con quell'assurda passione per i colori a pastello... 
e la sua totale ignoranza sulle armi e tecniche di combattimento.
Ma era pur sempre sua cugina, pensò sospirando, e in fondo...
Le sue piccole ali rosso intenso cominciarono a muoversi, liberate dalle cinghie delle fondine e, prima di entrare nella vasca,
Sbriciolata ammirò soddisfatta nello specchio lo sferzare sinuoso della propria coda.


----------

